# birther press conference tomorrow 12/15 at 4



## washamericom (Dec 14, 2016)

should be interesting.



Final showdown: Sheriff Joe slaps Obama with new birth-certificate bombshell
WND.com · 2 hours ago




Sheriff Arpaio Set to Announce ‘Newest Revelations’ in Obama Birth Certificate Investigation
LawNewz · 3 hours ago




Sheriff Arpaio To Make Huge Announcement Regarding Obama's Birth Certificate
Western Journalism · 4 hours ago


More for obama birth certificate
*Roberts: Arpaio to blow lid off of Obama's birth certificate?*
www.azcentral.com/story/opinion/op-ed/...*obamas*-*birth*-*certificate*/95432600/
6 hours ago - Maricopa County Sheriff Joe Arpaio may be out in a few weeks. But he still knows how to suck in a crowd of reporters. ... Remember, it was Arpaio who in 2012 dispatched a deputy and his volunteer posse to Hawaii as part of his criminal investigation into Obama’s birth certificate.
*Sheriff Joe Arpaio to talk Obama birth certificate investigation - ABC15 ...*
www.abc15.com/.../sheriff-joe-arpaio-to-talk-*obama*-*birth*-*certificate*-investigation
7 hours ago - PHOENIX - Maricopa County Sheriff Joe Arpaio and Chief Investigator Mike Zullo will be talking about President Barack Obama’s birth certificate on Thursday. According to MCSO, Arpaio and Zullo will be presenting the “newest revelations” to the investigation of Obama’s ...
*Final showdown: Sheriff Joe slaps Obama with new birth-certificate ...*
www.wnd.com/.../final-showdown-sheriff-joe-slaps-*obama*-with-new-*birth*-*certificate*-...
3 hours ago - The birth certificate Obama displayed on the White House website as “proof positive” of his eligibility states he was born in Hawaii to an American mother and a ...
*Arpaio plans news conference on Obama birth certificate investig ...*
www.azfamily.com/.../arpaio-plans-news-conference-on-*obama*-*birth*-*certificate*-investig...
7 hours ago - Shortly after the White House posted Obama's birth certificate, Arpaio ordered his Cold Case Posse to investigate its authenticity. The posse member in charge ...
*Arpaio Plans Briefing on Obama Birth Certificate - Political Wire ...*
https://politicalwire.com/2016/12/14/arpaio-plans-briefing-*obama*-*birth*-*certificate*/
10 hours ago - “Outgoing Maricopa County Sheriff Joe Arpaio has announced that he will hold a news conference on Thursday to present the newest revelations in his ...
*BREAKING: Sheriff Joe Arpaio to Live Stream "New Revelation" on ...*
www.redstate.com/.../breaking-sheriff-joe-arpaio-live-stream-new-revelation-presiden...
5 hours ago - BREAKING: Sheriff Joe Arpaio to Live Stream “New Revelation” on President Obama's Birth Certificate. Posted at 4:15 pm on December 14, 2016 by Susan ...
*Sheriff Joe Announces He Has A "New Revelation" On Obama's Birth ...*
www.youngcons.com/sheriff-joe-announces-he-has-a-new-revelation-on-*obamas*-*birt*...
3 hours ago - Now, Arpaio plans to live stream a “new revelation” about Barack Obama's birth certificate. Here's more from the left-leaning AZ Central… Joe Arpaio was ...
*BREAKING: Sheriff Joe Arpaio To Hold Press Conference On Obama's ...*
wearechange.org/sheriff-joe-arpaio-hold-press-confernece/
6 hours ago - BREAKING: Sheriff Joe Arpaio To Hold Press Conference On Obama's Birth Certificate. avatar by Aaron Kesel | Dec 14, 2016. (Phoenix, Arizona) – Maricopa ...
*Arpaio to speak on Obama's birth certificate - FOX 10 News*
www.fox10phoenix.com/news/arizona-news/223659562-story
6 hours ago - Sheriff Joe Arpaio says he will present his "newest revelations" into the investigation of President Obama's birth certificate.



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 Next


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Dec 14, 2016)

FU
He lost bid for re-election. Send him some butt hurt cream
Arizona Sheriff Joe Arpaio is officially charged with criminal contempt in racial profiling case


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Dec 14, 2016)

Loser

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/09/us/joe-arpaio-arizona-sheriff.html?_r=0


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 14, 2016)

washamericom said:


> should be interesting.
> 
> 
> View attachment 102106
> ...


I'll be painting my nails.........


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 14, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > should be interesting.
> ...


Are you a bigot? Where are the 6 penny nails?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 14, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


I did those on election day.


----------



## idb (Dec 14, 2016)

washamericom said:


> should be interesting.
> 
> 
> View attachment 102106
> ...


There's an issue with Obama's birth certificate?
That's new...what's it all about?


----------



## Pogo (Dec 14, 2016)

Whirled Nuts Daily    Dug their own hole and even now ------- still diggin'.





washamericom said:


> Remember, it was Arpaio who in 2012 dispatched a deputy and his volunteer posse to Hawaii as part of his criminal investigation into Obama’s birth certificate.



Did he really.

Anybody know how the sheriff of an AridZona county has jurisdiction in _Hawaìi_?

Or is that why he lost his job?

Narrated Wiki: >> As of September 2015, cases involving Arpaio or his office have cost Maricopa County taxpayers $142 million in legal expenses, settlements, and court awards.[1]  <<

Yup.


----------



## kaz (Dec 14, 2016)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> FU
> He lost bid for re-election. Send him some butt hurt cream
> Arizona Sheriff Joe Arpaio is officially charged with criminal contempt in racial profiling case



So eight years after W left office and a month before Obama does, you want Obama off the hook and you want the blame where it belongs, BBBBBBBBBBBBBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHH.

You see any hypocrisy in that?  I do ...


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 14, 2016)

washamericom said:


> should be interesting.
> 
> 
> View attachment 102106
> ...



LOL Dozens of citations of Joe saying he will say something tomorrow?

Birthers- what idiots.


----------



## kaz (Dec 14, 2016)

idb said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > should be interesting.
> ...



His birth certificate?  Sort of, he was evasive.  The interesting part is how he told his publisher he was born in Kenya.  What a fucktard, he was born in Hawaii.

Can you name anyone but Obama who got the country of their birth ... wrong?  How is that even possible?  He's a douche


----------



## Pogo (Dec 14, 2016)

idb said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > should be interesting.
> ...



Sheriff Ho has uncovered astounding new evidence that the O'bama birth certificate may not have been signed by a laundry detergent after all.


----------



## kaz (Dec 14, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Whirled Nuts Daily    Dug their own hole and even now ------- still diggin'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, Obama was the first to accuse himself of being born in Kenya instead of Hawaii.  So I agree with your indignation what an ass wipe it would take to say he wasn't born in Hawaii.  It's comic.

What's your point again?


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 14, 2016)

kaz said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > FU
> ...



LOL- President Obama is not on the hook for anything. He is on his way to I am sure an enjoyable retirement.


----------



## kaz (Dec 14, 2016)

Pogo said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Well, as sad as that is ... the first to say Obama wasn't born in Hawaii was Obama.  Second was Michelle.  Third was Hillary.

What was your point again?


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 14, 2016)

The president elect said he knows Oblama is legit...


----------



## whitehall (Dec 14, 2016)

Wouldn't it be interesting if Barry Hussein Sotoro's birth certificate turned out to be questionable or even bogus after the eight years that democrats have been hiding it? It's a moot point to some after the Obama years but it's still a critical issue in Constitutional law.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 14, 2016)

kaz said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Whirled Nuts Daily    Dug their own hole and even now ------- still diggin'.
> ...



Kaz kazzing again about birthers.

Why kaz keeps kazzing about President Obama I don't know- but he can't help himself when he lies about President Obama.


----------



## Norman (Dec 14, 2016)

washamericom said:


> should be interesting.
> 
> 
> View attachment 102106
> ...




Did someone just port me to 2008?

Just forget it already, Obama was born in USA, as certainly as Donald J. Trump is the next president of the USA.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 14, 2016)

whitehall said:


> Wouldn't it be interesting if Barry Hussein Sotoro's birth certificate turned out to be questionable or even bogus after the eight years that democrats have been hiding it? It's a moot point to some after the Obama years but it's still a critical issue in Constitutional law.


Wouldn't it be interesting if Donald Trump turned out to be an alien from Mars?

It's a moot point- since he has already been elected, but it's still a critical issue in Constitutional law...

LOL- Birthers- what idiots.


----------



## Eaglewings (Dec 14, 2016)

kaz said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > FU
> ...


----------



## Pogo (Dec 14, 2016)

kaz said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Whirled Nuts Daily    Dug their own hole and even now ------- still diggin'.
> ...



My point was all about A Rappa Hoe and his epic abuses of power, not O'bama.

But since you wanna change my point since you can't deal with the one I made, lemme axe you this ---
no, not "link?".  Don't need it.  Rather ....

----- How the fuck would O'bama know where he was born?  How would anybody?


----------



## The VOR (Dec 14, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...


He certainly deserves an enjoyable retirement after all the bullshit he had to deal with day in and day out.

And if he does decide to hit the speech circuit, he will be in such high demand, he'll probably be able to pull in a million dollars per speech.


----------



## kaz (Dec 14, 2016)

Pogo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



So you're saying his parents told him he was born in Kenya?  Cool, so then why does he claim he was born in Hawaii?  After he said he was born in Kenya


----------



## kaz (Dec 14, 2016)

The VOR said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Turns out that public service means the public is serving you, huh?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 14, 2016)

What a load of crap


----------



## Pogo (Dec 14, 2016)

kaz said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Whelp --- the birth certificates say so.  That's how I know about my own birth; I certainly don't remember it.
The local Honolulu newspapers at the time said so too.

I'm pretty sure "E.F. Lavender" wasn't there though.

But no, he didn't say he was born in Kenya.  There's no "K" in _Hawaìi_.


----------



## edthecynic (Dec 14, 2016)

FAKE NEWS!!!!!


----------



## kaz (Dec 14, 2016)

Pogo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



So your theory is he told his publisher he was born in Kenya because his parents ... who remember the event ... told him he was born in Kenya?  Interesting.  What a couple of shits, why do you suppose they did that?


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 14, 2016)

If the alleged evidence proves accurate.
If the matter comes before a reformed Supreme Court.
If the court rules Obama never was legally president.
THEN all his phone and pen bullshit is null, void, and unenforcible.  
Gonna save President Trump a ton of work through having a much smaller swamp to drain.

Do I believe all those "ifs" might fly?

You'll just have to guess.

I simply take delight in worrying the living shit out of our Snowflake Contingent!

Sucks to be you!


----------



## kaz (Dec 14, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> FAKE NEWS!!!!!



CNN?


----------



## edthecynic (Dec 14, 2016)

kaz said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > FAKE NEWS!!!!!
> ...


FOX!


----------



## kaz (Dec 14, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Mulder?


----------



## edthecynic (Dec 14, 2016)

kaz said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


FOX Rumor Mill.


----------



## washamericom (Dec 14, 2016)

i think chicago central is going to wish they hadn't released the second "long form" after three years, but that was a lot from Trump, who is now going to be president. political poetic justice.


----------



## kaz (Dec 14, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Gotcha.  You hate partisan hacks who think only one side is lying.  So when did you recognize Democrats were lying again?


----------



## Pogo (Dec 14, 2016)

kaz said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Ah good.  It must be time for the Wednesday Weasel Word Wank. 

Lesson 57:
If you paint yourself into a corner using Point A, simply return and pretend you actually made Point B.

"Obama said he was born in Kenya" becomes
"Obama's _publisher _said he was born in Kenya"
BAD: *Do Not* insert "oh wait did I say O'bama?  I meant his publisher.  My mistake".
GOOD: if questioned, explain "I never said Point A, I always said Point B.  We have always been at war with Eastasia".


Lesson 58:
Make your bogus point sound less bogus through inflationary terms.  Just as a garbage collector can be euphemized as a "sanitation engineer", a clerk who typesets a pamphlet can be a "publisher".  Sounds more important.

Tune in again next week for more Wondrous Wascally Weasel Words from Wantonly Widiculous Writers.  Brought to you by Preparation H.


----------



## kaz (Dec 14, 2016)

Pogo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



You're overthinking this.

  Wow, I never told you that before!!!!  

Sorry, amusing myself.  You said Obama said he was born in Kenya because he doesn't remember.  I'm good with that, trying to help you.  Doesn't that make his parents a couple of shits though saying he was born in Kenya when he was born in Hawaii?  Wow, what a shitty thing to do to your kid, isn't it?


----------



## Pogo (Dec 15, 2016)

kaz said:


> You said Obama said he was born in Kenya because he doesn't remember.



No I did not.  That doesn't even make sense in English.  I wouldn't write something that makes no sense.




kaz said:


> Doesn't that make his parents a couple of shits though saying he was born in Kenya when he was born in Hawaii?



Seeing as how they put the announcements in the Honolulu paper, and seeing as how the birth certificates always said that -- no.




kaz said:


> Wow, what a shitty thing to do to your kid, isn't it?



Know what my mother did for me when I was like four years old?  Taught me to read.
Perhaps she should have taught you too.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 15, 2016)

Story breaking everywhere! Can't wait to see what they're going to reveal. By the way, it will be held at 4pm Phoenix time. 

Sheriff Arpaio to reveal 'newest revelations' on President Obama's birth certificate

Arpaio plans news conference on Obama birth certificate investigation

Outgoing Maricopa County Sheriff Joe Arpaio has announced that he will hold a news conference on Thursday to present the newest revelations in his years-long investigation of President Obama's birth certificate.

The news conference is scheduled for 4 p.m. on Thursday, Dec. 15, 2016.


----------



## Pete7469 (Dec 15, 2016)

So fuckin what?


----------



## ThoughtCrimes (Dec 15, 2016)

More than a few mea culpa from that run down has been are due! Hopefully, he doesn't embarrass himself further and continue to press the lies! We voted him out for cause and he knows that!


----------



## edthecynic (Dec 15, 2016)

Trump needs to release his long form BC to prove he was not born in Russia.
Some people say his birth name was _“Donvlad Trumpsky”_


----------



## kaz (Dec 15, 2016)

Pogo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > You said Obama said he was born in Kenya because he doesn't remember.
> ...



So when I pointed out Obama was the original birther, the first to accuse himself of being born in Kenya, you said how would he know where he was born?  He only knows what his parents told him.  Now you're saying his parents told him he was born in Hawaii.

Do you want time to think of another position or are you sticking with one of those?  If so, which one?


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 15, 2016)

ThoughtCrimes said:


> More than a few mea culpa from that run down has been are due! Hopefully, he doesn't embarrass himself further and continue to press the lies! We voted him out for cause and he knows that!


The good Sheriff and his American patriot lead investigator , Mike Zullo, haven't pressed lies about Obama.


----------



## edthecynic (Dec 15, 2016)

washamericom said:


> i think chicago central is going to wish they hadn't released the second "long form" after three years, but that was a lot from Trump, who is now going to be president. political poetic justice.


Trump needs to release his long form BC to prove he was not born in Russia.
Some people say his birth name was _“Donvlad Trumpsky”_


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 15, 2016)

Pete7469 said:


> So fuckin what?


It's a big deal. It's a Constitutional matter!


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 15, 2016)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> ThoughtCrimes said:
> 
> 
> > More than a few mea culpa from that run down has been are due! Hopefully, he doesn't embarrass himself further and continue to press the lies! We voted him out for cause and he knows that!
> ...



LOL- Arpaio and Zullo have done nothing but peddle lies. 

Zullo even got paid for his.

I look forward to seeing what Arpaio is spewing today in a desperate attempt to stay in the public's eye.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 15, 2016)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > So fuckin what?
> ...



No- the Constitution doesn't say a black man can't be President. 

No matter how much you want the Constitution to say that.


----------



## Rustic (Dec 15, 2016)

Who Gives a shit... The lame duck is on his way out.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 15, 2016)

Rustic said:


> Who Gives a shit... The lame duck is on his way out.


Conservative Constitutionalists give a shit, that's who!


----------



## kaz (Dec 15, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > i think chicago central is going to wish they hadn't released the second "long form" after three years, but that was a lot from Trump, who is now going to be president. political poetic justice.
> ...



Sure, I'm sure he'll be glad to get that.  Wait right there.

Trump never claimed to be born in Russia like Obama claimed to be born in Kenya.  What a dumb ass, Obama was born in Hawaii.  Who have you ever known to get their country of birth wrong other than Obama ...


----------



## easyt65 (Dec 15, 2016)

*birther press conference tomorrow 12/15 at 4*

Since Hillary started it, is she going to be there?


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Dec 15, 2016)

idb said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > should be interesting.
> ...




Ask Lakhota, he loves to.discuss it


----------



## Lakhota (Dec 15, 2016)

Just more Stormfront fake news.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Dec 15, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> *birther press conference tomorrow 12/15 at 4*
> 
> Since Hillary started it, is she going to be there?




How awesome would it be to see sheriff Joe Announces He run.for governor only to say its settled at the last 30 seconds


----------



## edthecynic (Dec 15, 2016)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Who Gives a shit... The lame duck is on his way out.
> ...


No such a creature exists.


----------



## The VOR (Dec 15, 2016)

buckeye45_73 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > *birther press conference tomorrow 12/15 at 4*
> ...


What the fuck are you attempting to say?


----------



## Faun (Dec 15, 2016)

washamericom said:


> should be interesting.
> 
> 
> View attachment 102106
> ...


You're kidding, right?


----------



## edthecynic (Dec 15, 2016)

kaz said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


Tramp.


----------



## edthecynic (Dec 15, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> *birther press conference tomorrow 12/15 at 4*
> 
> Since Hillary started it, is she going to be there?


You and Kaz need to get your lies in sync.


----------



## Faun (Dec 15, 2016)

kaz said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Stop kazzing. Obama never said he was born in Kenya.


----------



## easyt65 (Dec 15, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > *birther press conference tomorrow 12/15 at 4*
> ...


What lies?

https://www.google.com/amp/www.brei...ary-clinton-started-the-birther-movement/amp/


----------



## edthecynic (Dec 15, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


That lie, as if you didn't know.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Dec 15, 2016)

The VOR said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...




I wanted him to ricreate the greatest trolling mg of the media ever done

Heres the coverage from. some lefties, even they know how awesome and funny this was.


----------



## kaz (Dec 15, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



I'm not the one who got the country I was born in wrong like the dipshit Obama


----------



## Pogo (Dec 15, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> *birther press conference tomorrow 12/15 at 4*
> 
> Since Hillary started it, is she going to be there?



She didn't.

Besides that story there was the fake news internet myth that in their debate for a Senate election, Alan Keyes said something about O'bama not being a natural-born citizen and O'bama supposedly replied, "that doesn't matter, I'm not running for President".

That exchange never happened but the point is the story dates to 2004.  Four years before whatever Hillary was supposed to have done.


----------



## Faun (Dec 15, 2016)

kaz said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Oh? You think Obama doesn't know in what country he was born?


----------



## Faun (Dec 15, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


Debunked.

The earliest known birther claim was on freerepublic...

FR CONTEST: "Pin the Middle Name on the Obama"


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 15, 2016)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Who Gives a shit... The lame duck is on his way out.
> ...




No we don't. we especially don't care since he is out of office in a few weeks


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 15, 2016)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Who Gives a shit... The lame duck is on his way out.
> ...



LOL- batshit crazy Birthers still whining- even as Trump discards them.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 15, 2016)

So...is the presser on?


----------



## miketx (Dec 15, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Pete7469 said:
> ...


Deflecting race baiting trash, you are.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 15, 2016)

miketx said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



LOL- I don't mind pointing out that Stevie the racist is an white supremacist who hates everyone who is not of Northern European descent, hates Jews, hates homosexuals, and posts exclusively based upon his prejudices.

You can support his threads however you want.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 15, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> So...is the presser on?


A big yes! We're all going down to the local Amvets to watch it.


----------



## miketx (Dec 15, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Typical race baiter.


----------



## miketx (Dec 15, 2016)

....Obastards birth certificate a forgery.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 15, 2016)

miketx said:


> ....Obastards birth certificate a forgery.



So why does Joe think that the State of Hawaii is lying?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 15, 2016)

Well most people knew that about an hour after the dope released the silly thing.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 15, 2016)

Thursday, 26 June 2014
* Sheriff Arpaio: “Close” to Finding Obama Birth Certificate Forger *


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 15, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Well most people knew that about an hour after the dope released the silly thing.



And by 'most people' you mean right wing nut job Birthers.


----------



## miketx (Dec 15, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Thursday, 26 June 2014
> * Sheriff Arpaio: “Close” to Finding Obama Birth Certificate Forger *


Looks like they found it now, liberal.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 15, 2016)

miketx said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Thursday, 26 June 2014
> ...



So who is the forger? Who did Joe name? 

Great distraction from the criminal charges Joe is facing.


----------



## miketx (Dec 15, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


They are explaining it now. YOu'd have to watch it.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 15, 2016)

So, what did Joe drop? A bomb or a turd?


----------



## miketx (Dec 15, 2016)

BTW, no Russians were involved in this.


----------



## DarkFury (Dec 15, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > ....Obastards birth certificate a forgery.
> ...


*1, The term African American was not used in that year. That term came TWENTY YEARS later.
2, The date stamp does NOT match in pattern to ANY other birth cert issued in that state for that entire YEAR.*


----------



## miketx (Dec 15, 2016)

It sure looks like Barack could be in some serious trouble. This is bad.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 15, 2016)

miketx said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Yes he is!


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 15, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Yes it does, all created by the hand of God.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 15, 2016)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Yep- I am a race baiter for pointing out that you are a racist is an white supremacist who hates everyone who is not of Northern European descent, hates Jews, hates homosexuals, and posts exclusively based upon his prejudices.


----------



## DarkFury (Dec 15, 2016)

miketx said:


> It sure looks like Barack could be in some serious trouble. This is bad.


*I live in Maricopa County and AM a posse member. It IS the truth.*


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 15, 2016)

miketx said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



So who is the forger? Who did Joe name?


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 15, 2016)

miketx said:


> It sure looks like Barack could be in some serious trouble. This is bad.



LOL.......hmmmm who is the only one facing criminal charges.....oh wait.....that is Joe.


----------



## mdk (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## Syriusly (Dec 15, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



1. The term African American is not mentioned on the Birth certificate.
2. And exactly how did Joe look at every birth certificate issued in Hawaii that year- since he has never asked the State of Hawaii for that information?


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 15, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > It sure looks like Barack could be in some serious trouble. This is bad.
> ...



Well that explains much of your stupidity.


----------



## miketx (Dec 15, 2016)

Apparently the chief document expert is a 2 time Obama voter.


----------



## guno (Dec 15, 2016)

joe is a delusional old cracka


----------



## miketx (Dec 15, 2016)

guno said:


> joe is a delusional old cracka


The sheriff isn't the one who has proven the forgery.

I wonder if Trump will pursue charges against the traitor?


----------



## DarkFury (Dec 15, 2016)

guno said:


> joe is a delusional old cracka


*Guno is a self hating racist.*


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 15, 2016)

miketx said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > joe is a delusional old cracka
> ...



LOL......you poor Birthers.......Trump used you and dumped you.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 15, 2016)

I am looking forward to the whining when Joe is convicted of his misdemeanor criminal charges.


----------



## miketx (Dec 15, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...


The usual deflection is in full swing. You use pretend names like birther and racist, blah blah, I'll use words like traitor and prison time.


----------



## miketx (Dec 15, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> I am looking forward to the whining when Joe is convicted of his misdemeanor criminal charges.


The case will go nowhere now.


----------



## DarkFury (Dec 15, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> I am looking forward to the whining when Joe is convicted of his misdemeanor criminal charges.


*NO jury in Maricopa county would ever convict Joe of anything.*


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 15, 2016)

miketx said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Birthers like you have been using those pretend words for 8 years now- and scammers like Joe have been living off of your Birther gullibility for 8 years now.

LOL


----------



## miketx (Dec 15, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Sorry chump, but this is the first time I have ever questioned the legitimacy of Obastards birth. But you keep lying, it's what your kind does best. I always thought he was a citizen.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 15, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > I am looking forward to the whining when Joe is convicted of his misdemeanor criminal charges.
> ...



How much have you Maricopa county voters paid so far to cover up Joe's misdeeds?

The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors this afternoon voted unanimously to approve a $3.75 million settlement for New Times' co-founders, whose false arrests in 2007 were orchestrated by Sheriff Joe Arpaio


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 15, 2016)

miketx said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



I said Birthers like you- if this is your first time to a Birther rodeo- well I am surprised.


----------



## cnm (Dec 15, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> I live in Maricopa County and AM a posse member.


Everything you've posted makes sense now. Poor Arizona.


----------



## miketx (Dec 15, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Not surprised...you lie continually no matter what the facts say in anything.


----------



## DarkFury (Dec 15, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


*3.75 million works out to about 3 dollars and seventy five cents per resident. The average dishwasher makes that in about 15 minutes.
Next point?*


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 15, 2016)

Breaking Update: 

It's conclusively official, Obama's birth certificate was copied from Johanna Ah-nee's birth certificate. It's a slam dunk. Watch the video of evidence presented an hour ago.

Sheriff’s investigation finds Obama birth certificate ‘fake’


----------



## initforme (Dec 15, 2016)

This is comical.  I would laugh my butt off at america(I do every chance I get). If it were true.  Thing is its all lies.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 15, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> Just more Stormfront fake news.



I heard Trump's investigators finally reported in.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Dec 15, 2016)

nothing racist to see here. just a regular trumptard spazzing out,


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 15, 2016)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > So...is the presser on?
> ...



Loser


----------



## oreo (Dec 15, 2016)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Story breaking everywhere! Can't wait to see what they're going to reveal. By the way, it will be held at 4pm Phoenix time.
> 
> Sheriff Arpaio to reveal 'newest revelations' on President Obama's birth certificate
> 
> ...




Ha.Ha.   I really don't know he could possibly contradict his greatness, after confirming that Obama is in fact a born here U.S. Citizen.


----------



## Geaux4it (Dec 15, 2016)

initforme said:


> This is comical.  I would laugh my butt off at america(I do every chance I get). If it were true.  Thing is its all lies.



Obama was conceived within a heaping pile of steaming dung.

True story

-Geaux
-----


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 15, 2016)

oreo said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Story breaking everywhere! Can't wait to see what they're going to reveal. By the way, it will be held at 4pm Phoenix time.
> ...


Since the birth certificate has been officially found to be fraudulent, there can be no confirmation where he was born.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 15, 2016)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



I hate to burst your bubble but there is nothing official about this.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 15, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> nothing racist to see here. just a regular trumptard spazzing out,


You're right! There is nothing racist to see here.


----------



## Slade3200 (Dec 15, 2016)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


Trump already confirmed where Obama was born. Since you think everything he says is gold, I guess you can close the case, right?


----------



## Toro (Dec 15, 2016)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Story breaking everywhere! Can't wait to see what they're going to reveal. By the way, it will be held at 4pm Phoenix time.
> 
> Sheriff Arpaio to reveal 'newest revelations' on President Obama's birth certificate
> 
> ...



lol

what an idiot!


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 15, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


The Maricopa County Sheriffs Office made it official 3 hours ago.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 15, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


The Maricopa County Sheriffs Office made it official 3 hours ago.


----------



## oreo (Dec 15, 2016)

Slade3200 said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...




The Sheriff better be careful here, or his greatness will put out a tweet  hit  on him for disagreeing with his conclusion.


----------



## miketx (Dec 15, 2016)

Obama apparently is fake as hell.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Dec 15, 2016)

What jurisdiction does Maripoca County have over POTUS? What is the point of this in Obama's last days in office after 8 years? Someone is trying to extend his 15 minutes IMO.


----------



## edthecynic (Dec 15, 2016)

kaz said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Yes you are!


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## kaz (Dec 15, 2016)

Pogo said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > *birther press conference tomorrow 12/15 at 4*
> ...



And a decade and a half before Obama accused himself of being born in Kenya.  You're a day late and a dollar short ... as usual ...


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 15, 2016)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



Official? Really?

So where is the official written report to the District Attorney?

Where is the referral to the Arizona AG- or the Hawaii AG? Or the FBI?

This was just another in a series of press conferences- but this time by a desperate soon to be out of work old man.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 15, 2016)

Vigilante said:


>



Ronald Reagan loved visiting his home country of Ireland.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 16, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


No, Stupidly, he visited his ancestral home of Ireland....To your low 2 digit IQ'd mind, they are the same!


----------



## cnm (Dec 16, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> 3.75 million works out to about 3 dollars and seventy five cents per resident. The average dishwasher makes that in about 15 minutes.
> Next point?


Be better to work it out per tax payer.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 16, 2016)

Barack Obama oversaw the most corrupt administration in U.S. history. There is absolutely no reason to trust _anything_ he says, and I hope that everything about his citizenship is thoroughly investigated to the bitter end. 

Wayne Allen Root stated about six years ago or so, either Obama illegally ran for president because he was a foreigner, or he fleeced the Ivy League (and the American tax payer) as an actual U.S. citizen pretending to be a foreigner. Where there is smoke, there _is_ fire.

Sheriff Joe Arpaio: Probe proves Obama birth certificate is fake


----------



## easyt65 (Dec 16, 2016)

If true, this does not mean Barak Obama is NOT a US citizen, it just means the document provided on the WH web site as proof of Obama's citizenship is a fake.

The labs and teams that reached this decision started out with the mindset that it was real and they just needed to confirm it. In the end, their investigative science led to the opposite conclussion.

In the end, what this means for Obama's 8 year Presidency is....

ABDOLUTELY NOTHING!

Even if it is a fake, again, it doesn't mean he's NOT a citizen, his time as President is almost done, it will not cancel or cgange anything. This news will be a small footnote in this chapter of our history, if that.

Sheriff’s probe finds Obama birth certificate ‘fake’


----------



## easyt65 (Dec 16, 2016)

So, according to the report, Forensic Scientists reached the conclussion that the Obama Birth Certificate provided is a FAKE.

That does NOT mean he is not a US citizen, it just means the document is a fake. 

Sheriff’s probe finds Obama birth certificate ‘fake’


----------



## TheOldSchool (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Care4all (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## aaronleland (Dec 16, 2016)

An "unnamed professional" voicing over a video is not forensic evidence.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Dec 16, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> If true, this does not mean Barak Obama is NOT a US citizen, it just means the document provided on the WH web site as proof of Obama's citizenship is a fake.
> 
> The labs and teams that reached this decision started out with the mindset that it was real and they just needed to confirm it. In the end, their investigative science led to the opposite conclussion.
> 
> ...


Wow click on that link at your own risk everyone.  I wish there was a way for me to post the report of all the trackers that fake news site article attacks your browser with.

17 total.  5 of them a "severe" risk.  Do no click the link.


----------



## Slade3200 (Dec 16, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


What's with the Rick Perry pic?


----------



## easyt65 (Dec 16, 2016)

Do NOT read this information...it is dangerous... 

Thank you for the warning....


----------



## aaronleland (Dec 16, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > If true, this does not mean Barak Obama is NOT a US citizen, it just means the document provided on the WH web site as proof of Obama's citizenship is a fake.
> ...



Luckily I had already read the article elsewhere. No forensic evidence exists to make the case.


----------



## aaronleland (Dec 16, 2016)

Sheriff Joe just can't accept his irrelevance after losing his reelection. You're like 80 years old, Joe. Just die already.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Dec 16, 2016)

*One thread on this bullshit is enough.*


----------



## Snouter (Dec 16, 2016)

It is a poorly constructed, fake document.  Those of us familiar with graphic design programs like Photoshop and the concept of layers, knew that the day The Donald finally forced him to release it.  They actually found the Hawaii woman's birth certificate the half-assed graphic guy - probably a White House intern with no experience  - used for the Obama version.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 16, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> So, according to the report, Forensic Scientists reached the conclussion that the Obama Birth Certificate provided is a FAKE.
> 
> That does NOT mean he is not a US citizen, it just means the document is a fake.
> 
> Sheriff’s probe finds Obama birth certificate ‘fake’


Very true. But _why_ would he fake a document like that if he was in fact an actual U.S. citizen?


----------



## P@triot (Dec 16, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> *One thread on this bullshit is enough.*


Hey snowflake...the "customers" of USMB (who generate the traffic which drives the advertising revenue) believe otherwise. The customer is _always_ right. Keep that in mind the next time you decide it's a good idea to tell everyone else what is and what is not "bullshit".


----------



## P@triot (Dec 16, 2016)

aaronleland said:


> Sheriff Joe just can't accept his irrelevance after losing his reelection. You're like 80 years old, Joe. *Just die already*.


Another day, another repulsive progressive showing absolutely no respect for human life. Gee...wonder why these ignorant heathens are pro-abortion.


----------



## aaronleland (Dec 16, 2016)

P@triot said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > Sheriff Joe just can't accept his irrelevance after losing his reelection. You're like 80 years old, Joe. *Just die already*.
> ...



I'm not disrespecting human life. I'm disrespecting Joe Arpaio's life.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Dec 16, 2016)

P@triot said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > *One thread on this bullshit is enough.*
> ...





Hey "snowflake" - the "rules" of USMB apply to you too, even when you get all butthurt by it.

Man up, and follow the damn rules. Keep that in mind the next time you feel the need to whine.


----------



## Faun (Dec 16, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Barack Obama oversaw the most corrupt administration in U.S. history. There is absolutely no reason to trust _anything_ he says, and I hope that everything about his citizenship is thoroughly investigated to the bitter end.
> 
> Wayne Allen Root stated about six years ago or so, either Obama illegally ran for president because he was a foreigner, or he fleeced the Ivy League (and the American tax payer) as an actual U.S. citizen pretending to be a foreigner. Where there is smoke, there _is_ fire.
> 
> Sheriff Joe Arpaio: Probe proves Obama birth certificate is fake


You know you're crazy, right? If Obama's administration is the most corrupt in history, perhaps you'd like to compare the number of convictions of those from his administration... to say... Reagan's?


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 16, 2016)

P@triot said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > *One thread on this bullshit is enough.*
> ...


You're hardly in a position to dictate TOS..Too bad isn't it..


----------



## NoNukes (Dec 16, 2016)

P@triot said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > *One thread on this bullshit is enough.*
> ...


No, the customer is always right, until they walk out the door. Then they are an asshole.


----------



## Faun (Dec 16, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> If true, this does not mean Barak Obama is NOT a US citizen, it just means the document provided on the WH web site as proof of Obama's citizenship is a fake.
> 
> The labs and teams that reached this decision started out with the mindset that it was real and they just needed to confirm it. In the end, their investigative science led to the opposite conclussion.
> 
> ...


Huh? What "lab" ever physically examined the birth certificate? All that was determined was that the PDF created by scanning the document was observed by some over the Internet.


----------



## Snouter (Dec 16, 2016)

No time to surf full thread.  Here is more of the expose of that fake ass Obama document.


----------



## Faun (Dec 16, 2016)

All Joe the Sheriff proved was that conservatives are crazy. After all these years, his claims now rest on the notion that several items were lifted from the birth certificate of Johanna Ah’nee. He claims this is true because the items he identified were identical on both birth certificates, such as the names, Honolulu and Oahu...

Ummm... no, they're not actually identical...


----------



## NoNukes (Dec 16, 2016)

kaz said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


The publisher admitted to making a mistake. Do try to keep up.


----------



## NoNukes (Dec 16, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


So has Obama. This ancestral Irish village boasts it with pride.


----------



## easyt65 (Dec 16, 2016)

The Birth Certificate is FAKE.

In the immortal words of Global Warmists,, 'The Science is Settled!'


----------



## miketx (Dec 16, 2016)

What liberals do, daily, is continue to show why they can't win an election.


----------



## easyt65 (Dec 16, 2016)

NoNukes said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...


'Admitted' it was a 'mistake' or 'claimed' after someone noticed the 'Kenya'?  ;p

(Only said in fun...)


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 16, 2016)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



Is that the consensus down at the AMVETS?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 16, 2016)

This thread illustrates beautifully the power of fake news on the susceptible. Trump himself has refuted it and yet it still has a hold on many.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 16, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> *One thread on this bullshit is enough.*


It's not bullshit. Only a stupid unAmerican Democrat would think that.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 16, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


100%!


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 16, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> This thread illustrates beautifully the power of fake news on the susceptible. Trump himself has refuted it and yet it still has a hold on many.


Trump only refuted it to get the media off his back at the time. It was only election strategy being tactfully used.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 16, 2016)

Snouter said:


> It is a poorly constructed, fake document.  Those of us familiar with graphic design programs like Photoshop and the concept of layers, knew that the day The Donald finally forced him to release it.  They actually found the Hawaii woman's birth certificate the half-assed graphic guy - probably a White House intern with no experience  - used for the Obama version.


I agree.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 16, 2016)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > This thread illustrates beautifully the power of fake news on the susceptible. Trump himself has refuted it and yet it still has a hold on many.
> ...



Oh, OK.
I didnt get that PM from him explaining his "true" intentions.


----------



## easyt65 (Dec 16, 2016)

Hillary failed to show at the Press Conference yesterday with Sheriff Joe.

(Rumor has it she had an 'event', was mentally confused, heard the word 'Press Conference', thought she was back running for President, and told one of her remaining aides to cancel it, adding, 'You KNOW I don't hold those things.'  )


----------



## easyt65 (Dec 16, 2016)

If you read the Q&A after his announcements at the press conference you will see how Sheriff Joe was asked about where he thinks Obama is from. Joe answered:

"I don't care where he is from." He went on to say his only concern was investigating a potentially fraudulent government document, and the conclusion of 2 forensic scientists on 2 separate continents was the document is a fake.'

Joe then pointed out that producing a forged government document is a crime. He did NOT suggest Obama broke the law but made it clear whoever produced the fake birth certificate did.


----------



## Faun (Dec 16, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> If you read the Q&A after his announcements at the press conference you will see how Sheriff Joe was asked about where he thinks Obama is from. Joe answered:
> 
> "I don't care where he is from." He went on to say his only concern was investigating a potentially fraudulent government document, and the conclusion of 2 forensic scientists on 2 separate continents was the document is a fake.'
> 
> Joe then pointed out that producing a forged government document is a crime. He did NOT suggest Obama broke the law but made it clear whoever produced the fake birth certificate did.


You idiots are hysterical. Joe the Sheriff is not the first to declare Obama's birth certificate fake. Why the sudden enthusiasm over his announcement when all others have been debunked? Even birther Trump finally had to admit Obama was born in the U.S..


----------



## edthecynic (Dec 16, 2016)

Faun said:


> All Joe the Sheriff proved was that conservatives are crazy. After all these years, his claims now rest on the notion that several items were lifted from the birth certificate of Johanna Ah’nee. He claims this is true because the items he identified were identical on both birth certificates, such as the names, Honolulu and Oahu...
> 
> Ummm... no, they're not actually identical...


What's even more delicious is a pdf of Johanna Ah’nee's COLB produces LAYERS making it a fraudulent government document generated by Sheriff Joke!!! Arrest his fat ass.

Ah’Nee Birth Certificate Generates Layers When Scanned on a Xerox WorkCentre Just Like the President’s LFBC Does


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 16, 2016)

Story is mainstream on Drudge Report right now. It's no damn conspiracy theory anymore after the Maricopa County Sheriffs Office has now officially proven beyond a reasonable doubt after a lengthy investigation by lead investigator Mike Zullo and two separate forensic attestation firms that the long form birth certificate Obama presented to the nation back on April 27, 2011 is a 100% created forged computer manifestation taken from the birth certificate of Hawaii resident Johanna Ah-nee. Watch the video of the short press conference below as the facts are layed out by American patriot, Mike Zullo. They discovered 9 points of forgery. His diligent work and patience has paid off. Now with Trump as president, he can take Arpaio's advice and push Congress to look into this Constitutional crisis that's been perpetuated on the American people.

DRUDGE REPORT 2016®


----------



## NoNukes (Dec 16, 2016)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Story is mainstream on Drudge Report right now. It's no damn conspiracy theory anymore after the Maricopa County Sheriffs Office has now officially proven beyond a reasonable doubt after a lengthy investigation by lead investigator Mike Zullo and two separate forensic attestation firms that the long form birth certificate Obama presented to the nation back on April 27, 2011 is a 100% created forged computer manifestation taken from the birth certificate of Hawaii resident Johanna Ah-nee. Watch the video of the short press conference below as the facts are layed out by American patriot, Mike Zullo. They discovered 9 points of forgery. His diligent work and patience has paid off. Now with Trump as president, he can take Arpaio's advice and push Congress to look into this Constitutional crisis that's been perpetuated on the American people.
> 
> DRUDGE REPORT 2016®


No one cares. Trump even admits it is not true.


----------



## kaz (Dec 16, 2016)

NoNukes said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



No they didn't.  The answer was a complete non answer.

And how do you even make a "mistake" by sitting down in front of a blank piece of paper and writing that Obama was born in Kenya?  It was an I don't want to lie but I want off the hot seat so I'll give as vague an answer as I possibly can statement.  Try to keep up


----------



## P@triot (Dec 16, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


I tried to follow the rules nitwit. I did a search. It's not my fault the title didn't include _any_ of the terms I did a search on. Moron.


----------



## kaz (Dec 16, 2016)

P@triot said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > *One thread on this bullshit is enough.*
> ...



Having owned five businesses and spent the rest of my career in management and management consulting, one thing I can definitively tell you is that the customer sure the fuck isn't always right ...


----------



## NoNukes (Dec 16, 2016)

kaz said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


He admitted to making a mistake. prove he did not.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Dec 16, 2016)

NoNukes said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Story is mainstream on Drudge Report right now. It's no damn conspiracy theory anymore after the Maricopa County Sheriffs Office has now officially proven beyond a reasonable doubt after a lengthy investigation by lead investigator Mike Zullo and two separate forensic attestation firms that the long form birth certificate Obama presented to the nation back on April 27, 2011 is a 100% created forged computer manifestation taken from the birth certificate of Hawaii resident Johanna Ah-nee. Watch the video of the short press conference below as the facts are layed out by American patriot, Mike Zullo. They discovered 9 points of forgery. His diligent work and patience has paid off. Now with Trump as president, he can take Arpaio's advice and push Congress to look into this Constitutional crisis that's been perpetuated on the American people.
> ...


 
Doesn't matter, new era, this is reality america with a reality presidency.  Just make shit up and keep repeating it.  The masses will pick up the slogans and chants and turn on each other.  Easy pickins for the 1%er crowd while no one's looking, societal wealth redistribution continues uninterrupted or questioned.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 16, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > All Joe the Sheriff proved was that conservatives are crazy. After all these years, his claims now rest on the notion that several items were lifted from the birth certificate of Johanna Ah’nee. He claims this is true because the items he identified were identical on both birth certificates, such as the names, Honolulu and Oahu...
> ...


A Wordpress blog from an Obama partisan hack?!? Bwahahahahaha!


----------



## kaz (Dec 16, 2016)

NoNukes said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



First of all he is a she.

OK, sure, let's see what else you don't know.

Who is "us?"  She said he didn't say.  Does "us" mean her?  Her department?  The entire firm?  She didn't say.

Why didn't she do her job and fact check it?  It was a blurb and fact checking that blurb was her job.  She only had like a dozen things to verify.  How did she possibly not fact check a blurb when that was specifically her job?

Who actually did write that he was born in Kenya?  She said it was a "fact checking" mistake.   So who actually wrote it?  She didn't say.

Clearly Obama did tell them that.  They had no other reason to say that and they had no reason to not believe it was true.  I mean who doesn't know where they were born.  Other than ... Obama!  What a stupid douche.

BTW, he was born in Hawaii, he lied.  The first of many.  He is legitimately President.  Frankly he would be even if he was born in Kenya, his mother is American so he is a natural born American.  I'm not a birther, I just recognize the Commander In Chief is a dumb ass


----------



## P@triot (Dec 16, 2016)

NoNukes said:


> The publisher admitted to making a mistake. Do try to keep up.


Funny....how does a publisher make a mistake like that for Barack Obama but _nobody_ else? I mean, how many times has someone made the mistake of citing that _you_ were born in Kenya? In all my life, of all the times there was a bio on me, never once did it cite that I was born in another country. *Never*. Not once.

So to recap for the progressive idiots who just can't accept reality over ideology:

The Harvard Law Review (of which Obama was the president) got his origin of birth wrong

Michelle Obama (the wife of Barack Obama) got his origin of birth wrong

But progressive nitwits on USMB "know" that he was born in the U.S.


----------



## easyt65 (Dec 16, 2016)

NoNukes said:


> He admitted to making a mistake. prove he did not.


How convenient....

He 'makes a mistake'....doesn't notice it until someone checking up on / interested in Barry finds it, and then rushes to correct the 'error'....while Barry seals all of his college and personal records.

Completely innocent, an honest mistake.


----------



## NoNukes (Dec 16, 2016)

kaz said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


And he speaks so highly of you.


----------



## kaz (Dec 16, 2016)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > *One thread on this bullshit is enough.*
> ...



It is bullshit but I never get tired of pointing out what a dumb ass Obama is for getting his country of birth wrong.  

Let's see, the number of people who got their country of birth wrong of which I am aware.

1)  Obama

That's all I've got ...  Hysterical, what an idiot.  That's dumber than Gore and Hillary being too stupid to know about the electoral college and running for the popular votes.

Democrats, can't live with em ... pass the beer nuts ...


----------



## kaz (Dec 16, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > He admitted to making a mistake. prove he did not.
> ...



And he left that "mistake" in place for a decade and a half ...


----------



## NoNukes (Dec 16, 2016)

P@triot said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > The publisher admitted to making a mistake. Do try to keep up.
> ...


Michelle never said that. She was referring to his ancestral homeland. What else that you say is wrong?


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 16, 2016)

All I can about is a legitimate death certificate.


----------



## NoNukes (Dec 16, 2016)

kaz said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


----------



## kaz (Dec 16, 2016)

NoNukes said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



Obama doesn't speak of you at all.  You're just one of his minions in the background parroting every word you're told to say and thinking every thought you're told to think


----------



## NoNukes (Dec 16, 2016)

kaz said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


He is not responsible for reprints of the book. He is not responsible for gas prices. You guys view him as such a superman, when he is mortal. You should quit worshipping him so.


----------



## kaz (Dec 16, 2016)

NoNukes said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...



I like it.  Your usual content, only far more pithy ...


----------



## kaz (Dec 16, 2016)

NoNukes said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...



Did you hit your head on the driveway this morning?


----------



## NoNukes (Dec 16, 2016)

kaz said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


I do not have a driveway. My cars are stored inside the walls of my property.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 16, 2016)

NoNukes said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Story is mainstream on Drudge Report right now. It's no damn conspiracy theory anymore after the Maricopa County Sheriffs Office has now officially proven beyond a reasonable doubt after a lengthy investigation by lead investigator Mike Zullo and two separate forensic attestation firms that the long form birth certificate Obama presented to the nation back on April 27, 2011 is a 100% created forged computer manifestation taken from the birth certificate of Hawaii resident Johanna Ah-nee. Watch the video of the short press conference below as the facts are layed out by American patriot, Mike Zullo. They discovered 9 points of forgery. His diligent work and patience has paid off. Now with Trump as president, he can take Arpaio's advice and push Congress to look into this Constitutional crisis that's been perpetuated on the American people.
> ...


Trump only said that as a strategic campaign maneuver to get the press off the subject.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 16, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


So with the new forensic evidence presented by the Maricopa County Sheriffs Office, what specifically did they get wrong since you think they made it all up?


----------



## mdk (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## P@triot (Dec 16, 2016)

NoNukes said:


> Michelle never said that.


It's on *video*. What else are you trying to lie about?


----------



## P@triot (Dec 16, 2016)

NoNukes said:


> She was referring to his ancestral homeland.


Then why didn't she say that? Because she was speaking what she has heard many times without thinking. It takes a special kind of partisan hack to make excuses for so much indisputable evidence.


----------



## Faun (Dec 16, 2016)

kaz said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Stop kazzing. They can do it by getting his bio from newspapers at the time, some of which stated Barack Obama, his father, was from Kenya.


----------



## Faun (Dec 16, 2016)

kaz said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


How'd those lemonade stands turn out?


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 16, 2016)

mdk said:


> View attachment 102313


Horseshit! What part of the forensic evidence did they have wrong specifically?


----------



## Faun (Dec 16, 2016)

kaz said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Do you ever stop kazzing? Ever??

Given Obama knows where he was born, he clearly didn't tell them he was born in Kenya. Lending to the credibility of the editor who admitted it was merely a fact-checking mistake. And you're also kazzing when you falsely asert they had no reason to put that in; when of course, they did have another reason... that being they read about his father, who has the same name, was from Kenya and they mistakenly thought it was about the son, not the father.


----------



## esthermoon (Dec 16, 2016)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Story is mainstream on Drudge Report right now. It's no damn conspiracy theory anymore after the Maricopa County Sheriffs Office has now officially proven beyond a reasonable doubt after a lengthy investigation by lead investigator Mike Zullo and two separate forensic attestation firms that the long form birth certificate Obama presented to the nation back on April 27, 2011 is a 100% created forged computer manifestation taken from the birth certificate of Hawaii resident Johanna Ah-nee. Watch the video of the short press conference below as the facts are layed out by American patriot, Mike Zullo. They discovered 9 points of forgery. His diligent work and patience has paid off. Now with Trump as president, he can take Arpaio's advice and push Congress to look into this Constitutional crisis that's been perpetuated on the American people.
> 
> DRUDGE REPORT 2016®


If this news is true what's gonna happen to soon to be former President Obama now?


----------



## Faun (Dec 16, 2016)

P@triot said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > The publisher admitted to making a mistake. Do try to keep up.
> ...


You lie about them not making mistakes about others. Everyone makes mistakes.


----------



## mdk (Dec 16, 2016)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 102313
> ...



The _forensic_ _evidence_ part.


----------



## Slade3200 (Dec 16, 2016)

Haha, I just read notes from the press conference these clowns put on where the sheriff said that he did the 5 year investigation in attempt to clear the presidents name, but unfortunately it didn't work out that way.

Made me laugh out loud. Good ol sheriff joe, always looking out for the Prez... What an honest and stand up guy!


----------



## Slade3200 (Dec 16, 2016)

P@triot said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > So, according to the report, Forensic Scientists reached the conclussion that the Obama Birth Certificate provided is a FAKE.
> ...


He wouldn't because it's not fake! Come on, I was starting to get a little respect for you, didn't think you were on the crazy birther band wagon. Takes you right back to looneyville


----------



## Slade3200 (Dec 16, 2016)

P@triot said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > *One thread on this bullshit is enough.*
> ...


Then I as the customer decide that this is complete bullshit. Remember, I'm always right.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 16, 2016)

kaz said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



kaz kazzing again. 

President Obama has never said he was born in Kenya. But he has said repeatedly that he was born in Hawaii- just like the State of Hawaii says.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 16, 2016)

kaz said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



K is for kazz and Kenya

kazz is for lying about Obama and Kenya


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 16, 2016)

HenryBHough said:


> If the alleged evidence proves accurate.
> If the matter comes before a reformed Supreme Court.
> If the court rules Obama never was legally president.
> THEN all his phone and pen bullshit is null, void, and unenforcible.
> ...



LOL- Birthers are such idiots.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 16, 2016)

kaz said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



You are just being kazz- you are just lying- kazzing again.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 16, 2016)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> ThoughtCrimes said:
> 
> 
> > More than a few mea culpa from that run down has been are due! Hopefully, he doesn't embarrass himself further and continue to press the lies! We voted him out for cause and he knows that!
> ...



Joe and Zullo have been lying for 5 years now. 

Zullo- the used car salesman even took money for his lies.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 16, 2016)

Geaux4it said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> > This is comical.  I would laugh my butt off at america(I do every chance I get). If it were true.  Thing is its all lies.
> ...


So you are saying you are President Obama's twin.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 16, 2016)

kaz said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...



kazz posted and lied.

Which is redundent.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 16, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Barack Obama oversaw the most corrupt administration in U.S. history. There is absolutely no reason to trust _anything_ he says, and I hope that everything about his citizenship is thoroughly investigated to the bitter end.
> 
> Wayne Allen Root stated about six years ago or so, either Obama illegally ran for president because he was a foreigner, or he fleeced the Ivy League (and the American tax payer) as an actual U.S. citizen pretending to be a foreigner. Where there is smoke, there _is_ fire.
> 
> Sheriff Joe Arpaio: Probe proves Obama birth certificate is fake


Birthers are such idiots.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 16, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



And Barack Obama visited his ancestral home of Kenya- just like Reagan visited his home country.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 16, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> If true, this does not mean Barak Obama is NOT a US citizen, it just means the document provided on the WH web site as proof of Obama's citizenship is a fake.
> 
> The labs and teams that reached this decision started out with the mindset that it was real and they just needed to confirm it. In the end, their investigative science led to the opposite conclussion.’



LOL no they didn't start out with that mindset- they were hired to do this by Zullo- who was paid by a Birther to co-write a book. 

There was no 'lab'.

Arpaio and Zullo have not provided official reports on anything- they have held a press conference. 

If they had any real evidence they would be going to the DA, or the state AG, or the FBI.

Instead- they hold another press conference- which they have been doing making the same claims for 5  years now. 

And showing once again that Birther are gullible idiots.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 16, 2016)

Snouter said:


> It is a poorly constructed, fake document.  Those of us familiar with graphic design programs like Photoshop and the concept of layers, knew that the day The Donald finally forced him to release it.  They actually found the Hawaii woman's birth certificate the half-assed graphic guy - probably a White House intern with no experience  - used for the Obama version.]



The State of Hawaii has the original- and they say the White House version is authentic.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 16, 2016)

P@triot said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > *One thread on this bullshit is enough.*
> ...



LOL- what a whiny Birther.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 16, 2016)

Snouter said:


> No time to surf full thread.  Here is more of the expose of that fake ass Obama document.A]



Birthers love to be lied to on youtube.


----------



## easyt65 (Dec 16, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Birthers are such idiots.


Yeah, good thing Hillary won't be President.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 16, 2016)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > This thread illustrates beautifully the power of fake news on the susceptible. Trump himself has refuted it and yet it still has a hold on many.
> ...



So you are saying that Trump is a liar? Call me shocked.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 16, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Birthers are such idiots.
> ...



LOL- of the two candidates only one of them- Donald Trump ever stated doubt about President Obama's eligibility- and he did it for 5 years. 

Until he dumped Birthers to win the election.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 16, 2016)

kaz said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



No- the answer was not a 'non-answer' 

Which is why every time you claim that Barack Obama is the original birther you are just lying your ass off- as usual.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 16, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


NOT what the Wookie said!!!


----------



## easyt65 (Dec 16, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> LOL- of the two candidates only one of them- Donald Trump ever stated doubt about President Obama's eligibility- and he did it for 5 years.


Ooooooh, swing and a miss. 


Bombshell: 'Washington Post' Confirms Hillary Clinton Started the Birther Movement - Breitbart

McClatchy: Clinton Advisor Sid Blumenthal Shopped Around Obama Birther Rumors in 2008


----------



## Silhouette (Dec 16, 2016)

At 1 hour, 3 minutes I found the most fascinating.  It talks about how the "AP press released photos of the original birth certificate" were actually JPG photoshopped images created at the Whitehouse and distributed "as if" AP press release.  

I was pretty impressed by the forensics previous to that.  But that last bit was the clincher.  

Now, to question why Ted Cruz was legally allowed to solicit campaign funding while he possessed an Alberta, Canada birth certificate and only renounced Canadian citizenship in 2014 (also documented).  It seems if Mr. Cruz took funds from anyone, including matching or government funds, he has to pay them back.  He knew he was as ineligible as anyone, including Obama if this pans out true, to hold Office of POTUS.  Running for that Office as a foreigner is a crime of fraud against the American public.


----------



## BlindBoo (Dec 16, 2016)

Didn't old Joe get the boot?


----------



## owebo (Dec 16, 2016)

Hopefully Hillary will pick up where she started.....


----------



## P@triot (Dec 16, 2016)

Slade3200 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


You're not a "customer" of law enforcement _investigations_ brother...


----------



## P@triot (Dec 16, 2016)

Slade3200 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


I was starting to gain respect for _you_. But then you went right back to doing what all progressives do: *ignoring reality in favor of ideology*.

No amount of evidence will ever sway a progressive to admit that one of their own was in the wrong. Hitlery Clinton will always and forever be the sweet, honest, innocent little angel who selflessly "served the people". Barack Obama will always and forever be the altruistic saint who never spoke a lie and never engaged in criminal activities. Hell, even Bill Clinton who admitted to having an affair (which in turn was an acknowledgement of perjury) will always and forever be the faithful husband who never told a lie.

Here are the indisputable *facts* as we know them at this time:

While president of the Harvard Law Review, Barack Obama's _own_ bio said "born in Kenya, raised in Indonesia".

Barack Obama's _own_ wife is on video stating "when we visited Barack's home country of Kenya".

It took Barack Obama about 3 years to produce a document that almost every U.S. citizen could and would produce in about 15 minutes.

Barack Obama never did produce a birth certificate but instead provided a "Certificate of Live Birth" (a _drastically_ different document)

Credible members of law enforcement conducted an investigation into that document and concluded that it was a forgery.
It takes a partisan hack to ignore such a mountain of evidence.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 16, 2016)

Proof positive for a Kenyan father? This is chartreuse nursery ca ca designed to have the prisoner automatically think the father was a black African, which is 12.5% true. Going to Hawaii to give birth is a tradition of immigrants in the literature. That's not the pathology. "Obama's father was 87.5% Arab." (Letter from Matar, Women in Green, Jerusalem, June 2008)


----------



## Slade3200 (Dec 16, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


If I'm a partisan hack because I believe the Obama was born in the USA, then what does that make Trump and the vast majority of Republicans that have said on record that they feel the same way?


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 16, 2016)

kaz said:


> [
> Clearly Obama did tell them that.  They had no other reason to say that and they had no reason to not believe it was true.  I mean who doesn't know where they were born.  Other than ... Obama!  What a stupid douche.
> 
> BTW, he was born in Hawaii, he lied.



Clearly you are lying. 

Because no one has said that President Obama ever told them that he was born in Kenya.

You just keep lying about it. 

Why?

Because you are a liar. Because you are kazzing.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 16, 2016)

P@triot said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > The publisher admitted to making a mistake. Do try to keep up.
> ...



If the publisher did make a mistake about anyone else who would notice? 

Remember- Birthers never did notice- it was Breitbart who noticed- 3 years after President Obama was elected. 

Birthers love to read conspiracies into everything.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 16, 2016)

P@triot said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > She was referring to his ancestral homeland.
> ...



How could Michelle Obama predict that there would be right wing nut job birthers who would spend years fantasizing about her saying something differently than what she said. 

Just as Kennedy and Reagan referred to their 'homeland'- Michelle spoke of Barack's 'homeland'. 

Only nutjob Birthers can't figure this out.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Dec 16, 2016)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


 
Doesn't matter, new era, this is reality america with a reality presidency. Just make shit up and keep repeating it. The masses will pick up the slogans and chants and turn on each other. Easy pickins for the 1%er crowd while no one's looking, societal wealth redistribution continues uninterrupted or questioned.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 16, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > LOL- of the two candidates only one of them- Donald Trump ever stated doubt about President Obama's eligibility- and he did it for 5 years.
> ...



Swing and Miss- Trump the Birther:


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 16, 2016)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



#Trumpsplaining


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 16, 2016)

This was all amazingly obvious when Hillary unearthed the truth about O in high school and college, where he used his "born in Keyna" status to improve his "diversity score" and get more scholarships and preferential treatment.


----------



## sartre play (Dec 16, 2016)

Oh please, not this old saw again. move on, Obama's term ends in a month.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 16, 2016)

P@triot said:


> [
> Here are the indisputable *facts* as we know them at this time:
> 
> While president of the Harvard Law Review, Barack Obama's _own_ bio said "born in Kenya, raised in Indonesia".
> ...



How do we know when Patty is lying? When he says 'indisputable fact"
_
Patty's lie:
While president of the Harvard Law Review, Barack Obama's own bio said "born in Kenya, raised in Indonesia".
_
Barack Obama was president of the Harvard Law Review in 1990. 
While President of the Harvard Law Review- he was the subject of dozens of newspaper and magazine articles- many of which noted his place of birth- Hawaii
Including:
*New York Times,* February 6, 1990 - daily circulation- 1,586,757- Obama born in Hawaii

Chicago Tribune, February 7, 1990- daily circulation 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii

Washington Post, February 8, 1990- daily circulation 507.615- Obama born in Hawaii

Chicago Daily Herald, May 3, 1990-- daily circulation 15,190- Obama born in Hawaii

Columbia Today, Fall 1990- Obama born in Hawaii

His own autobiography- published in 1995 noted his place of birth as Hawaii.

The only reference to his place of birth as Kenya was an obscure promotional brochure in 1991. 

_Barack Obama's own wife is on video stating "when we visited Barack's home country of Kenya"._

And? Reagan and Kennedy visited their homeland of Ireland. 
_
It took Barack Obama about 3 years to produce a document that almost every U.S. citizen could and would produce in about 15 minutes._

Barack Obama provided his official- and legal birth certificate in 2008. The State of Hawaii has confirmed this repeatedly- but idiot Birthers don't trust Hawaii.......

Vital Records  |  Frequently Asked Questions about Vital Records of President Barack Hussein Obama II





_Barack Obama never did produce a birth certificate but instead provided a "Certificate of Live Birth" (a drastically different document)_

Again- why do you lie? The State of Hawaii says you are lying:










_Credible members of law enforcement conducted an investigation into that document and concluded that it was a forgery._

What 'credible members'? 

Zullo is a former used car salesman with no official law enforcement position. Nor has any law enforcement agency issued any official conclusions- instead you have a Sheriff and a Birther holding a press conference- the fourth or fifth press conference that they have held without presenting any actual official report or conclusions.

Birthers are crack head gullible idiots, who are willing to believe any wild ass thing- just so long as it concludes "Obama bad"


----------



## sartre play (Dec 16, 2016)

Birth certificate.... sex ring in basement of pizza place ......Bush blew up the towers.... army under walmarts in Texas.  Cruz not an American........side track us from looking at the real problems that effect every day Americans.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 16, 2016)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Story is mainstream on Drudge Report right now. It's no damn conspiracy theory anymore after the Maricopa County Sheriffs Office has now officially provenA]



Just the same thing Joe has been saying for 5 years- just another press conference- just his last chance to have a press conference as sheriff and unconvicted private citizen.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 16, 2016)

LaDexter said:


> This was all amazingly obvious when Hillary unearthed the truth about O in high school and college, where he used his "born in Keyna" status to improve his "diversity score" and get more scholarships and preferential treatment.



LOL- Birthers- as usual, all you have are lies, speculation and innuendo.


----------



## xyz (Dec 16, 2016)

This is pretty awesome these idiots are doing this pointless shit.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 16, 2016)

Slade3200 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


No...you're a partisan hack because you completely ignore _facts_. Barack Obama hasn't even been able to produce so much as a legitimate birth certificate, yet you *believe* he was born in the U.S.A. Meanwhile, there is a mountain of evidence (coming from Obama himself and his own wife) indicating he wasn't and you completely dismiss all of it.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 16, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> LOL- Birthers- as usual, all you have are lies, speculation and innuendo.


Well that _and_ information from the Obama's themselves (*idiot*)....


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 16, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > LOL- Birthers- as usual, all you have are lies, speculation and innuendo.
> ...



And of course that is not from President Obama at all. You birthers are such gullible idiots. 


_Miriam Goderich edited the text of the bio; she is now a partner at the Dystel & Goderich agency, which lists Obama as one of its current clients.


"You're undoubtedly aware of the brouhaha stirred up by Breitbart about the erroneous statement in a client list Acton & Dystel published in 1991 (for circulation within the publishing industry only) that Barack Obama was born in Kenya. This was nothing more than a fact checking error by me — an agency assistant at the time," Goderich wrote. "There was never any information given to us by Obama in any of his correspondence or other communications suggesting in any way that he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii. I hope you can communicate to your readers that this was a simple mistake and nothing more." _


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 16, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



The State of Hawaii says that he has shown us his legitimate birth certificate. You believe Birthers- but not the state of New York.


----------



## Slade3200 (Dec 16, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


I believe Syriusly refuted your "mountain of evidence" quite well.  Plus there is common sense. There is this thing called vetting that happens when people run for president. The DNC would not put up a candidate that faked their citizenship. Donald Trump and a few Yahoo conspiracy theorists don't convince me nor do they convince the majority of Americans (Republicans included) of their crazy theories. I'm shocked people like yourself buy into it.  You should be embarrassed


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 16, 2016)

Slade3200 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



What 'credible' law enforcement agency who had 'proof' of a crime would have a press conference instead of pressing charges? 

What 'credible law enforcement agency who had 'proof of a crime' would have a press conference- instead of notifying a party with the authority to take action? 

Why- in 5 years of claiming to have 'proof'- have they yet to refer that evidence to:
The Attorney General of Arizona?
The Attorney General of Hawaii?
The State Police of Hawaii?
The FBI?

Remember- Mike Zullo signed a book deal with a Birther before he started his supposed 'investigation' and is not a law enforcement officer. He has also received a $10,000 payment from another Birther. 

The 'expert' that they refer to issued them a report years ago- which Zullo had copywrited so that no one could publish without his permission- and has refused to publish.  We don't actually know what that expert said- because he is not allowed by contract to reveal his conclusions- and Zullo won't provide them. 

Arpeio and Zullo are conmen.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 16, 2016)

Slade3200 said:


> The DNC would not put up a candidate that faked their citizenship.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 16, 2016)

Slade3200 said:


> Donald Trump and a few Yahoo conspiracy theorists don't convince me nor do they convince the majority of Americans (Republicans included) of their crazy theories. I'm shocked people like yourself buy into it.  You should be embarrassed


Interesting. Very interesting. You left out a government law enforcement agency. You know, the one that called the press conference to present their _evidence_.

It's it funny how you LWNJ's worship government right up until the moment that they provide you with information that contradicts your ideology. Then, you suddenly don't have the deep devotion and undying respect for government that you normally do.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 16, 2016)

Syriusly WRONG said:


> Arpeio and Zullo are conmen.


But Barack Obama? Oh noooooooooo.....not _him_! He's no conman. He's the most altruistic figure to walk on Earth since Jesus Christ himself!


----------



## P@triot (Dec 16, 2016)

Syriusly WRONG said:


> Arpeio and Zullo are conmen.


Well, since both Barack Obama and Michelle Obama are on record stating that Barack was "born in Kenya", you'd better add them to your list of "conmen" as well.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 16, 2016)

Slade3200 said:


> The DNC would not put up a candidate that faked their citizenship.


The DNC would also *never* provide their candidate with debate questions ahead of time either!


----------



## P@triot (Dec 16, 2016)

Syriusly WRONG said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Well that _and_ information from the Obama's themselves (*idiot*)....
> ...


Here's the thing my fragile 'lil snowflake: I've had my bio published on quite a few occasions. And I can honestly say, not _once_ was it done so without contacting me first and asking for my information. Literally *never*. Ever.

You look like a complete and total imbecile chasing your tail and trying to come up with a litany of excuses for what is so obvious to anyone who is not a partisan hack.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 16, 2016)

Syriusly WRONG said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Well that _and_ information from the Obama's themselves (*idiot*)....
> ...


So just to be clear here...it is your position that when an individual creates a bio for someone else, they do so _without_ talking to the person they are creating the bio for? They just make everything up?

Clearly you've never accomplished anything worth having a bio created over. But as someone who has at least half a dozen times (probably more), I can tell you unequivocally that you are contacted and that they put down exactly what _you_ tell them. Nothing less. Nothing more.

Watching you deny reality is embarrassing. I'm literally embarrassed for you. If you would take Obama's member out of your mouth for just a few minutes and use an ounce of common sense, you'd realize that denying reality is futile and simply ruins your own credibility.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 16, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly WRONG said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



My position is that I rely upon the facts- and not speculation- I leave the speculation, lies and innuendo to you your birthers. 

The fact is that the editor of this article has specifically said that this was her error, and that Barack Obama never told her he was born in Kenya. 

You ignore the facts because the facts don't coincide with your bias.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 16, 2016)

Syriusly WRONG said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


Uh...the people who's bios were messed up. Duh. 


Syriusly WRONG said:


> Remember- Birthers never did notice- it was Breitbart who noticed- 3 years after President Obama was elected.


Wait...I thought Breitbart was the "birthers"? Now you're sounding more bat-shit crazy than ever. Most people don't have a copy of the Harvard Law Review at all, much less one from the early 1980's. But someone did notice it and brought it forward. And you Obama worshippers have been in stone-cold denial ever since.


Syriusly WRONG said:


> Birthers love to read conspiracies into everything.


Progressives have become the _ultimate_ conspiracy theorists. In typical conspiracy theorist fashion, they proclaim _everything_ to be a "conspiracy".


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 16, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly WRONG said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



You are the Birther imbecile who makes this crap up and ignores what the editor has said. 

_Miriam Goderich edited the text of the bio; she is now a partner at the Dystel & Goderich agency, which lists Obama as one of its current clients.

"You're undoubtedly aware of the brouhaha stirred up by Breitbart about the erroneous statement in a client list Acton & Dystel published in 1991 (for circulation within the publishing industry only) that Barack Obama was born in Kenya. This was nothing more than a fact checking error by me — an agency assistant at the time," Goderich wrote. "There was never any information given to us by Obama in any of his correspondence or other communications suggesting in any way that he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii. I hope you can communicate to your readers that this was a simple mistake and nothing more." _


----------



## P@triot (Dec 16, 2016)

Syriusly WRONG said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > So just to be clear here...it is your position that when an individual creates a bio for someone else, they do so _without_ talking to the person they are creating the bio for? They just make everything up?.
> ...


_Daaaamn_...you sure ran like hell from that basic question. 

This is pretty simple. Is it your assertion that when someone creates a bio, they simply make up the information instead of talking to the person who they are creating the bio about?


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 16, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Donald Trump and a few Yahoo conspiracy theorists don't convince me nor do they convince the majority of Americans (Republicans included) of their crazy theories. I'm shocked people like yourself buy into it.  You should be embarrassed
> ...



No agency called a press conference. 

A sheriff called the conference- which was presented by a private citizen.

A citizen who before his 'investigation signed a book deal with a Birther- and has been paid $10,000 by a Birther.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 16, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly WRONG said:
> 
> 
> > Arpeio and Zullo are conmen.
> ...



LOL- you believe Joe walks on water- I don't believe anyone does.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 16, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly WRONG said:
> 
> 
> > Arpeio and Zullo are conmen.
> ...



Provide those quotes then. 

Barack Obama said in his auto-biography he was born in Hawaii.

Michelle Obama has never said Barack Obama was born in Kenya.

Now you are just doing your usual Birther lying.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 16, 2016)

Syriusly WRONG said:


> The fact is that the editor of this article has specifically said that this was her error, and that Barack Obama never told her he was born in Kenya.


_Wow._...now that is compelling evidence. An absolute nobody claims they made a mistake regrading information about the president of the United States? Because, you know, I'm sure having the most powerful man in the universe owe you a monumental favor wouldn't be a motive for a progressive to lie or anything. 

You know what it is brother? For many, many years, I've noticed that girls close their eyes while performing oral sex. I'm _assuming_ it's the same for a man? Maybe if you were to try taking Obama's member out of your mouth for a few minutes, you'd be able to open your eyes? You'd be amazed what you would see if you just looked around a little bit.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 16, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly WRONG said:
> ...


Wow. The old "I'm Rubber, You're Glue" defense. Apparently that's what progressives are left with since most of them drop out of school after elementary school. They fail to learn any new debate skills past that.

Dude...I have no opinion one way or another on Sheriff Joe Arpaio. You on the other hand can't accept _any _negative information about Barack Obama.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 16, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly WRONG said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



Breitbart publishes all sorts of batshit crazy crap- and Breitbarts favorite son Trump went full Birther- but Breitbart didn't.

Even when Breitbart published the article Breitbart stated they believed Obama was born in the United States. So Breitbart is not an idiot Birther.

Quoting Breitbart:


_Andrew Breitbart was never a "Birther," and Breitbart News is a site that has never advocated the narrative of "Birtherism." In fact, Andrew believed, as we do, that President Barack Obama was born in Honolulu, Hawaii, on August 4, 1961.


... [W]e discovered, and now present, the booklet described below — one that includes a marketing pitch for a forthcoming book by a then-young, otherwise unknown former president of the Harvard Law Review. 


It is evidence — not of the President's foreign origin, but that Barack Obama's public persona has perhaps been presented differently at different times. _


----------



## P@triot (Dec 16, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly WRONG said:
> ...


I've added links to them multiple times in this thread alone. You've denied all of them like a typical conspiracy theorist who denies that Al Qaeda was behind 9/11.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 16, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly WRONG said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



My position is that I rely upon the facts- and not speculation- I leave the speculation, lies and innuendo to you birthers


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 16, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly WRONG said:
> 
> 
> > The fact is that the editor of this article has specifically said that this was her error, and that Barack Obama never told her he was born in Kenya.
> ...



Not a nobody. The editor of the article. 

Remember you have absolutely no one who has said that Barack Obama provided that information- you are just speculating- because that is what you Birthers rely upon.

And you reject the statement of the only person with first hand knowledge who has commented. 

Because you don't want to believe what she said.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 16, 2016)

P@triot said:


> [
> You know what it is brother? For many, many years, I've noticed that girls close their eyes while performing oral sex. I'm _assuming_ it's the same for a man? Maybe if you were to try taking Obama's member out of your mouth for a few minutes, you'd be able to open your eyes? You'd be amazed what you would see if you just looked around a little bit.



Why are you fantasizing about me having sex with President Obama? Stop jerking off while you post on USMB.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 16, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Dude...I have no opinion one way or another on Sheriff Joe Arpaio. You on the other hand can't accept _any _negative information about Barack Obama.



LOL- you want to say that Barack Obama is a bad President I won't bother to argue with you.

You want to spread Birther batshit crazy bullshit, well I have spent the last 8 years dealing with idiot Birthers and I enjoy pointing out your bullshit.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 16, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



Not a single quote by either Barack Obama or Michelle Obama saying that Barack Obama was born in Kenya.

You are just another lying Birther.


----------



## Faun (Dec 16, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


LOLOL

He produced the documents he was provided with by the state of Hawaii in response to his request for a copy of his birth records.


----------



## Dalia (Dec 16, 2016)

miketx said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > joe is a delusional old cracka
> ...


We could hope that he will


----------



## Slade3200 (Dec 16, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Donald Trump and a few Yahoo conspiracy theorists don't convince me nor do they convince the majority of Americans (Republicans included) of their crazy theories. I'm shocked people like yourself buy into it.  You should be embarrassed
> ...


This has nothing to do with Left, Right, or ideology... It is simple reality.  You act like the idea of our sitting president, who has been in office for the past 8 years, having faked his citizenship by forging a fake birth certificate, is common knowledge and an easy concept to accept. 

Do you need a list of conservatives that laugh at the birther idea and give it zero credibility?  Would that make a difference to you?


----------



## Faun (Dec 16, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly WRONG said:
> 
> 
> > Arpeio and Zullo are conmen.
> ...


How sad to see folks like you live in such a state of dementia. Here in reality, neither of them said he was born in Kenya. One was an error by his publisher and the other was his wife referring to his ancestral home.


----------



## Faun (Dec 16, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly WRONG said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Irrelevant anecdotal evidence (if it's even true) since Obama's publisher said it was uncommon to get published bio's from their clients.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 16, 2016)

Dalia said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...



You could hope for a pretty flying pony too....


----------



## Faun (Dec 16, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly WRONG said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Who the fuck said they just make up bio's? What kind of pathetic argument is that, Buttplug?

They research their bio's. Don't you know anything? That research could include reaching out to their clients or searching newspapers, or in today's world, search the Internet. Or a combination.

It just so happens that virtually every detail in his bio, with the exception of being born in Kenya, had already been printed up in 2 newspaper articles about him. One in the NY Times and the other in the Boston Globe. It's very likely those were sources for his bio and his input was not needed.


----------



## Slade3200 (Dec 16, 2016)

a


P@triot said:


> Well, since both Barack Obama and Michelle Obama are on record stating that Barack was "born in Kenya", you'd better add them to your list of "conmen" as well.


This comment right here perfectly shows the absence of logic in your argument.  If both Obamas are on record stating that Barack was born in Kenya, then why is there even controversy?  Either the majority of people in the world are missing something or you are.


----------



## Faun (Dec 16, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly WRONG said:
> 
> 
> > The fact is that the editor of this article has specifically said that this was her error, and that Barack Obama never told her he was born in Kenya.
> ...


LOL

She wasn't a "nobody." She was the editor of the bio. Who would know better than her if she made a mistake on the bio??


----------



## Dalia (Dec 16, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Well may be he will pursuit him not let it go like he did for Crooked Hillary


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 16, 2016)

Faun said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly WRONG said:
> ...



And of course this was written in the pre-internet era- when people generally researched by using actual published sources- newspapers, magazines, who's who....

Of which there were numerous articles published the year before including the NY Times which stated that he was born in Hawaii.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 16, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Or maybe Trump will have bloody purges where he summarily executes everyone he has ever disliked.


----------



## easyt65 (Dec 16, 2016)

Faun said:


> He produced the documents he was provided with by the state of Hawaii in response to his request for a copy of his birth records.


Except you don't personally know that to be true...


----------



## Faun (Dec 16, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > He produced the documents he was provided with by the state of Hawaii in response to his request for a copy of his birth records.
> ...


Multiple officials from the state of Hawaii have not only confirmed that to be true, none of them claimed it wasn't true, including Alvin Onaka, whose official certification graces both documents.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 16, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > He produced the documents he was provided with by the state of Hawaii in response to his request for a copy of his birth records.
> ...



Just as I don't know personally that Donald Trump received the most electoral votes.

But I do know that the State of Hawaii has said that is true.


----------



## easyt65 (Dec 16, 2016)

Except 2 different Forensic Experts on seperate continents have come up with the same conclusion - the birth certificate is a fake.

Why / How is that?


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 16, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> Except 2 different Forensic Experts on seperate continents have come up with the same conclusion - the birth certificate is a fake.
> 
> Why / How is that?



Really?

What are the names of those 'experts'?

Where are their conclusions?

When did they examine the birth certificate, which is in the Department of Health in Hawaii?

Unlike the Arpaio and Zullo dog and pony show- the State of Hawaii actually provides documents


----------



## easyt65 (Dec 16, 2016)

You should read up on Shetiff Joe, read tje book, should have listened to his press conference.

Don't look now, but your partisanship is showing. According to libs, the only person who has credibility is the one supporting the Democrats.

Not long ago libs were calling Comey a 'lisr', a 'traitor', 'working with Putin against Hillary', 'should be fired', & should go to jail....

....but now that he says he agrees with the CIA, he is the 'world's greatest AG' again.


----------



## Slade3200 (Dec 16, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> Except 2 different Forensic Experts on seperate continents have come up with the same conclusion - the birth certificate is a fake.
> 
> Why / How is that?


You believe this birther nonesense too?! Damn, for all the name calling you all do to liberals on this board you're taking your side down a few notches with this BS


----------



## easyt65 (Dec 16, 2016)

Slade3200 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Except 2 different Forensic Experts on seperate continents have come up with the same conclusion - the birth certificate is a fake.
> ...


As Sheriff Joe said when asked where he thinks Obama was born, 'I don't care'.  Joe pointed out that 2 experts proved the birth certificate presented is a fake / forgery. It has nothing to do with where Obama is from. 

Obama could very well have been born in Hawaii, and he could have a birth certificate proving it, but the one that has been presented, according to experts, ain't it.


----------



## edthecynic (Dec 16, 2016)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Trump only said that as a strategic campaign maneuver to get the press off the subject.


So when Tramp LIES it's a "strategic campaign maneuver" or as Gingrich put it a "campaign device" but in reality it is still LYING no matter hoe PC you try to make it sound.


----------



## edthecynic (Dec 16, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> And Barack Obama visited his ancestral home of Kenya- just like Reagan visited his home country.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 16, 2016)

Syriusly WRONG said:


> LOL- you want to say that Barack Obama is a bad President I won't bother to argue with you. You want to spread Birther batshit crazy bullshit, well I have spent the last 8 years dealing with idiot Birthers and I enjoy pointing out your bullshit.


The _only_ thing you point out is your inability to deal with *facts*.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 16, 2016)

Slade3200 said:


> This comment right here perfectly shows the absence of logic in your argument.  If both Obamas are on record stating that Barack was born in Kenya, then why is there even controversy?  Either the majority of people in the world are missing something or you are.


For the same reason that idiots _still_ deny to this day that Bill Clinton committed perjury - because progressives have gone so bat-shit crazy that they cannot embrace reality if it conflicts with their ideology.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 16, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> And of course this was written in the pre-internet era- when people generally researched by using actual published sources- newspapers, magazines, who's who....


Oh the irony... _this_ was a "published source"


----------



## washamericom (Dec 17, 2016)

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


not if he wasn't there.


----------



## washamericom (Dec 17, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


i think you bait everyone equally.


----------



## washamericom (Dec 17, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> I am looking forward to the whining when Joe is convicted of his misdemeanor criminal charges.


you don't get it syirl, that over with obama justice department. Trump won't use the government as a political tool of retribution, as with the democrats.


----------



## washamericom (Dec 17, 2016)

Slade3200 said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


Trump's not really a birther.


----------



## washamericom (Dec 17, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> *One thread on this bullshit is enough.*


that's a political call, but yours to make.


----------



## washamericom (Dec 17, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


censorship, even soft censorship has always been at the center of this caper, i've always wondered why.


----------



## Faun (Dec 17, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> Except 2 different Forensic Experts on seperate continents have come up with the same conclusion - the birth certificate is a fake.
> 
> Why / How is that?


Because they count on birthers being stupid, gullible, and desperate enough to b'lieve them. Their claim is text found on Obama's birth certificate was copied from someone else's. But looking at both certificates side-by-side, it's plainly clear the text, or more accurately, the pixels, are not identical.


----------



## Faun (Dec 17, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> You should read up on Shetiff Joe, read tje book, should have listened to his press conference.
> 
> Don't look now, but your partisanship is showing. According to libs, the only person who has credibility is the one supporting the Democrats.
> 
> ...


Will a right wing source convince you?

_*A separate WND investigation into Obama’s certification of live birth utilizing forgery experts also found the document to be authentic.* The investigation also revealed methods used by some of the bloggers to determine the document was fake involved forgeries, in that a few bloggers added text and images to the certificate scan that weren’t originally there.
Read more at Democrat sues Sen. Obama over ‘fraudulent candidacy’_​


----------



## washamericom (Dec 17, 2016)

Faun said:


> All Joe the Sheriff proved was that conservatives are crazy. After all these years, his claims now rest on the notion that several items were lifted from the birth certificate of Johanna Ah’nee. He claims this is true because the items he identified were identical on both birth certificates, such as the names, Honolulu and Oahu...
> 
> Ummm... no, they're not actually identical...


  wow what a coincidence.

any of you statistical probability people want to take a stab ?


----------



## Slade3200 (Dec 17, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


If he doesn't care then why is he spending so much time and resources investigating it?


----------



## Slade3200 (Dec 17, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > This comment right here perfectly shows the absence of logic in your argument.  If both Obamas are on record stating that Barack was born in Kenya, then why is there even controversy?  Either the majority of people in the world are missing something or you are.
> ...


So your answer is that 99% of people including the majority of republicans are idiots that can't see clear evidence that's in front their faces? 

You're a whacko dude. Even your own anti obama side doesn't buy into this... just a few wingnuts.


----------



## Slade3200 (Dec 17, 2016)

washamericom said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


I know, he uses controversy to cause media buzz. It's funny when his puppets take him seriously. I'm sure he's laughing too


----------



## washamericom (Dec 17, 2016)

well, it's not a conspiracy theory anymore, it's just a conspiracy. sorry obots.


----------



## washamericom (Dec 17, 2016)

Slade3200 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


one man's wasted money is another man's truth. i think the dems wasted money in the last eight, even in nacy pelosi money, it's in the trillions. mark penn, who sparked the birther fire, was hillary's pollster, got seven million dollars of stimulus money. and he was already rich.


----------



## Faun (Dec 17, 2016)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Obama wasn't there when he was born??


----------



## Faun (Dec 17, 2016)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > All Joe the Sheriff proved was that conservatives are crazy. After all these years, his claims now rest on the notion that several items were lifted from the birth certificate of Johanna Ah’nee. He claims this is true because the items he identified were identical on both birth certificates, such as the names, Honolulu and Oahu...
> ...


They're not lined up exactly nor do the pixels match exactly. The lettering on Obama's document does not come from the Ah'nee document.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 17, 2016)

washamericom said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > I am looking forward to the whining when Joe is convicted of his misdemeanor criminal charges.
> ...



Trump will do whatever the hell Trump feels like doing. Of course Trump won't go after Joe- Joe has been a useful dupe for Trump.

Hopefully Trump won't be as vindictive as President as he has been in the past.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 17, 2016)

washamericom said:


> well, it's not a conspiracy theory anymore, it's just a conspiracy. sorry obots.



Still just stupid Birther Konspiracy Kookiness. 

That is why it was a press conference- not an actual law enforcement operation.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 17, 2016)

washamericom said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



There has been no censorship just normal people not wanting to deal with stupid Birther bullshit.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 17, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...



What experts? Where is the document that the 'experts' said any such thing?

LOL- Birthers are such gullible idiot.

Joe throws another press conference, does his usual flim flam- and provides no documentation, allows no questions, does not actually do anything that an actual law enforcement agency would do- and Birthers slurp it up.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 17, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly WRONG said:
> 
> 
> > LOL- you want to say that Barack Obama is a bad President I won't bother to argue with you. You want to spread Birther batshit crazy bullshit, well I have spent the last 8 years dealing with idiot Birthers and I enjoy pointing out your bullshit.
> ...



I am not a Birther- so I deal only with facts- not with lies, speculation and innuendo like you do

This is an official statement by an official expert- who would be criminally liable if she was lying in her statement.

Compare that to Joe's unofficial press conference- where he and Zullo can say anything they want- because it has no legal relevance. They produce no documentation- they have no experts there- they just tell you what the 'experts' supposedly found out.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 17, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > And of course this was written in the pre-internet era- when people generally researched by using actual published sources- newspapers, magazines, who's who....
> ...



No- that was a promotional  brochure. It was not a newspaper or a magazine.

Why you think that the writers would use their own brochure as a source for their own brochure just shows how stupid Birthers are.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 17, 2016)

washamericom said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



Trump was a full blown Birther until he got the Republican nomination.

And then he 'pivoted'- as he dumped Birthers in order to get elected.


----------



## Dalia (Dec 17, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


 Well there are a lot of peoples that don't agree with you get use to it.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Dec 17, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Likewise, you should get used to people mocking you for believing the stupid Birther bullshit.


----------



## Dalia (Dec 17, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


 No i am not getting use to it...Why ? because like we could see at this forum a lot of thread were create about Obama birth certificate and like we say there is no smoke without a fire.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Dec 17, 2016)

Dalia said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...





Ok, then don't get used to it.

But it's going to keep happening, clown.


----------



## Faun (Dec 17, 2016)

Dalia said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


Birfers are idiots. They create the smoke and then say, where there's smoke, there's fire.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Dec 17, 2016)

Faun said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Note to Birthers: Appeals to popularity don't work when you're actually a tiny minority.


----------



## Dalia (Dec 17, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


 No...Clown yourself i believe what i what, OK ?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Dec 17, 2016)

Dalia said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...





Of course. You are completely free to believe whatever bullshit you like.

Just as I, and everyone else, are free to mock you for it.


----------



## Dalia (Dec 17, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


 You could believe that the birth certificat is real if you want but if you are wrong and it is a big bullshit like all those who believe in the President Obama come and say that you were wrong and that will be a pleasure for all the peoples who believe that he is a liar.


----------



## washamericom (Dec 17, 2016)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


i know you weren't. i just want people to look at it.


----------



## washamericom (Dec 17, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


i'm sure you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Dalia (Dec 17, 2016)

whitehall said:


> Wouldn't it be interesting if Barry Hussein Sotoro's birth certificate turned out to be questionable or even bogus after the eight years that democrats have been hiding it? It's a moot point to some after the Obama years but it's still a critical issue in Constitutional law.


 The lovers of the first black president  will surely have an explanation if the birth certificat is a fake as it is the fault coming for poutine or others ... he is black then it is excused for its lies but Trump they can't stop speaking against him.
What a band of hypocrites that the leftists.


----------



## Faun (Dec 17, 2016)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


I never claimed to be where Obama was born when he was born. I'm certain he was there.


----------



## Faun (Dec 17, 2016)

Dalia said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't it be interesting if Barry Hussein Sotoro's birth certificate turned out to be questionable or even bogus after the eight years that democrats have been hiding it? It's a moot point to some after the Obama years but it's still a critical issue in Constitutional law.
> ...


If it was a fake, it would have been proven by now.


----------



## Dalia (Dec 17, 2016)

Faun said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...


 Maybe ?  
But when he was elected in 2008 right away I did not like him I'm a profiler , I see on faces expressions the people around me in France were glad he was elected I said there is something not clear with him with this man, he lies, he hides something I was asked what you think he hides? I replied he hides something about his identity. Then that what i saw on his profile.


----------



## Slade3200 (Dec 17, 2016)

Dalia said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


So what's the fire that caused the smoke about the child porn op Clinton ran in that pizza parlor??


----------



## Faun (Dec 17, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


What you think of him is meaningless in terms of his birth certificate. Possibly not a single document has ever been as scrutinized as his birth certificate has been over the last 8+ years; and no one has proven it's fake.


----------



## Slade3200 (Dec 17, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


Haha, you're a profiler and you can't see what is so obvious about Trump? You must be horrible at your job


----------



## Dalia (Dec 17, 2016)

Slade3200 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


 well you did not ask me ...


----------



## Dalia (Dec 17, 2016)

Slade3200 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


 I have no opinion i did not look at any profiles.


----------



## Dalia (Dec 17, 2016)

Faun said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


 Not proven so far.


----------



## Slade3200 (Dec 17, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


Well take a look and let us know


----------



## Dalia (Dec 17, 2016)

Slade3200 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


 Well I looked and I can tell that Trump lied about his relationship with Hillary he has no conflict with her it's superficial he had no intention of sending her to jail it was a masquerade.
It is a man who loves his family, he is of German origin of his father who was hard with him he could not fail as JFK he likes the power of money.
He likes Scotland, he's a good talker, and I think he'll be a good president, but he would not have been completely honest with his American people. He will be elected for a second term.
Voilà.


----------



## Slade3200 (Dec 17, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


Good assessment, however there is much much more dishonesty than just his relationship with Clinton. Almost everything he says is based on propaganda and distortions rather than truth. All politicians do it, Obama included, but Trump takes it to a whole new level. I don't think I've seen a public figure as dishonest and manipulative as Trump since Billy C


----------



## Dalia (Dec 17, 2016)

Slade3200 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


 It's true like here in France in Europe they are lying all the time if you have money you are good but you are small peoples you have miseries I am not poor but I see the lies around me and I am For the peoples


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 17, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Likewise. 

LOL 

Wait- you are trying to Censor me! 

As a Conservative I have the speech free of criticism and any criticism of my speech is clearly censorship......LOL


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 17, 2016)

Dalia said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



I mock Birthers like I mock Holocaust deniers and Moon Landing deniers.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 17, 2016)

SyriuslyWRONG said:


> There has been no censorship just normal people not wanting to deal with stupid Birther bullshit.


If you don't want to "deal" with the *facts*, then stop coming back here and engaging in this thread. Move to another thread, you nitwit. It's pretty sad that you can't figure out something that basic. Though not the least bit surprising from a progressive.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 17, 2016)

Dalia said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



I believe the State of Hawaii- I believe in the facts- Birthers like you believe in lies, rumors and innuendo


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 17, 2016)

Dalia said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't it be interesting if Barry Hussein Sotoro's birth certificate turned out to be questionable or even bogus after the eight years that democrats have been hiding it? It's a moot point to some after the Obama years but it's still a critical issue in Constitutional law.
> ...



Just pointing out that you are the one who is bringing up race. Not one of us said that the reason you are a Birther is because President Obama is the first black President.

And the first President to ever prove to the American people where he was born. 

And the only President Birthers have demanded birth certificates from.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 17, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Well he likes Scotland......LOL.

Trump has displayed new depths of dishonesty and not a single Birther has ever held Trump to the same standards that you have insisted that President Obama be held to.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 17, 2016)

P@triot said:


> SyriuslyWRONG said:
> 
> 
> > There has been no censorship just normal people not wanting to deal with stupid Birther bullshit.
> ...


Stop trying to Censor me!

LOL- you are just another idiot Birther- all you have are lies, speculation and innuendo.

Meanwhile the facts:


----------



## P@triot (Dec 17, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> LOL- you are just another idiot Birther- all you have are lies, speculation and innuendo.


It takes an idiot of monumental proportions to proclaim something that even Barack Obama himself acknowledges as legitimate (the Harvard Law Review bio) _and_ an indisputable video as "lies" or "speculation". 

You are one sad, sorry, pathetic little Obama lapdog.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 17, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > LOL- you are just another idiot Birther- all you have are lies, speculation and innuendo.
> ...



LOL- you are just another idiot lying Birther. 

President Obama of course has never acknowledged any bio as legitimate except his own auto-biography- you know the one which he says he was born in Hawaii.

But could you share the Harvard Law Review bio you refer to? Oh wait- that is just another lie also...

Or should we talk about the promotional pamphlet that the editor of said was a mistake?

Or should we talk about the State of Hawaii and their multiple unambiguous confirmations of Barack Obama's place of birth in Hawaii?

Naah- you prefer lies, speculation and innuendo.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 17, 2016)

SyriuslyWRONG said:


> But could you share the Harvard Law Review bio you refer to?


Here it is... 100% legitimate document from the Harvard Law Review themselves and Barack Obama has never denied or otherwise disputed that this _is_ from the Harvard Law Review during his time there:





Tell me junior....how does it feel to _destroy_ your own creditably simply because you are too big of a partisan hack to accept videos, documents, etc.?


----------



## P@triot (Dec 17, 2016)

SyriuslyWRONG said:


> Or should we talk about the promotional pamphlet that the editor of said was a mistake?


Tell me, has anyone ever made a mistake about your origin of birth? In all my years on this planet, and all of the bio's I've had written about me, I have literally *never* had someone make a mistake about my origin of birth.

How odd...


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 17, 2016)

P@triot said:


> SyriuslyWRONG said:
> 
> 
> > But could you share the Harvard Law Review bio you refer to?
> ...



God you Birthers are so stupid and ignorant.

You really believe that is from the Harvard Law Review? Just when I thought you idiots couldn't demonstrate your stupidity any better- here comes you.

I will type this slowly for you.....

That is not from the Harvard Law Review. 

It is part of an obscure promotional brochure. 

The truth is out there if you are willing to face it
Obama's Literary Agent Said He Was Born in Kenya?

_Breitbart News has obtained a promotional booklet produced in 1991 by Barack Obama's then-literary agency, Acton & Dystel, which touts Obama as "born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii." 


The booklet, which was distributed to "business colleagues" in the publishing industry, includes a brief biography of Obama among the biographies of eighty-nine other authors represented by Acton & Dystel. _

So- to recap:
Not from Harvard Law Review. 
Not a '100% legitimate document from the Harvard Law Review'
But a paragraph in a promotional brochure by a literary agency that included 89 other authors.

Thanks for showing once again- the idiocy of Birthers.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 17, 2016)

P@triot said:


> SyriuslyWRONG said:
> 
> 
> > Or should we talk about the promotional pamphlet that the editor of said was a mistake?
> ...



Not particularly odd. There is a blurb on the internet about my dad that has his place of birth wrong. It is easy to understand because someone mistook my dad for my grandfather- since they have the same name. Hmmm just like Barack Obama Sr. and Barack Obama Jr. 

What is odd is that you ignore everything BUT this odd mistaken reference in an obscure promotional brochure- and refuse to accept
a) The official documents from the State of Hawaii
b) The birth announcements made when Barack Obama Jr. was born.
c) The dozens of magazine and newspaper articles which referred to Barack Obama Jr.'s place of birth as Hawaii
Including:
*New York Times,* February 6, 1990 - daily circulation- 1,586,757- Obama born in Hawaii
Chicago Tribune, February 7, 1990- daily circulation 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii
Washington Post, February 8, 1990- daily circulation 507.615- Obama born in Hawaii
Daily Herald, May 3, 1990-- daily circulation 15,190- Obama born in Hawaii
Columbia Today, Fall 1990- Obama born in Hawaii
Obscure promotional pamphlet says Obama born in Kenya- 1991
Chicago Magazine, January 1993- circulation 165,000- Obama born in Hawaii
Chicago Tribune, Feb 10, 1993- 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii
*Los Angeles Times,* August 7, 1995- daily circulation 605,243 - Obama born in Hawaii
"Dreams from My Father" 1995- millions of copies sold - Obama born in Hawaii
Barack Obama State Senate Webpage, October 1, 1999 - Obama born in Hawaii
Chicago Daily Herald, January 22, 2003- 15,190 - Obama born in Hawaii
*Time Magazine,* June 24, 2004- circulation 3,276.882 - Obama born in Hawaii

But you ignore everything except the obscure promotional brochure- and you also refuse to accept what the editor of the brochure said.

Because in the world of Birthers- there are no mistakes- there are only anomalies that are part of the Konspiracy.


----------



## Slade3200 (Dec 18, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > SyriuslyWRONG said:
> ...


You are wasting your time with these people. It is plain as day but they are going to believe what they want to believe. They live in a strange bubble and feel vindicated by attacking those who they disagree with, even if those attacks are ridiculous lies. The majority of the world knows the truth and laughs at these wingnuts. Even people from their own party. Let them spout off about faked birth certificates and child porn conspiracies. They are a joke.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 18, 2016)

Slade3200 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



Even Trump betrayed them. 

LOL


----------



## P@triot (Dec 18, 2016)

The psychology of the desperate progressive is quite fascinating. Allow me to walk the USMB community through this...


SyriuslyWRONG said:


> That is not from the Harvard Law Review. It is part of an *obscure* promotional brochure.


I've highlighted the key word above. In order to minimize the impact of documentation which states that Barack Obama was "born in Kenya", SyriuslyWRONG feels the need to refer to the documentation as "obscure" (even though it came from a literary agency and not the basement from a high school classmate). However, even if that were true, what does the circulation levels have to do with the issue at hand? Absolutely _nothing_ of course. So why even mention that then? Well, it's a desperate attempt to discredit what otherwise cannot be discredited (as both Barack Obama himself and the literary agency in question have confirmed the validity of it).


SyriuslyWRONG said:


> The truth is out there if you are willing to face it
> Obama's Literary Agent Said He Was Born in Kenya?


Let's "face" this one head on - shall we SyriuslyWRONG?

First, why would an agency assistant even remember the situation surrounding (and I quote _you_) an "obscure" booklet from an "obscure" author 21 years earlier? Anyone not a bat-shit crazy progressive embracing ideology over reality would find that to be an _immediate_ red-flag.

Second - and, much more importantly - why would an agency assistant at a literary agency write that Barack Obama was "born in Kenya" if he never provided that information? She referred to it as (and I quote) "nothing more than a fact-checking error". Ok. Strange considering the entire point of a bio is to provide facts about the individual in question. But not entirely implausible, I suppose. So why didn't she make the mistake of "born in Canada"? Or "born in Japan"? Any rational person looking at this objectively would say that it is one hell of a coincidence that the agency assistant just happened to cite a very small, very inconsequential, very unknown nation when it just happened to be a very real possible birthplace considering it is the country of his father.
So to recap: the agency assistant just happened to remember the details surrounding a completely and totally "obscure" booklet (according to _you_) by an absolute nobody from 21 years earlier _and_ happens to make a mistake which perfectly aligns with the nation of the father and a place where Barack Obama spent time growing up.

So what is more likely? _That_ or the fact that the most powerful man in the world picked up the phone and promised to be indebted to an individual if they would just state for the record that they had made a mistake?

Then when you couple that reality with a video of his wife stating "his home country of Kenya", his inability to produce a birth certificate, and several other indescrepencies and all it takes is an objective person with a little common sense to realize that _something_ is amiss.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 18, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Not particularly odd. There is a blurb on the internet about my dad that has his place of birth wrong. It is easy to understand because someone mistook my dad for my grandfather- since they have the same name.



Did they get his _country_ wrong?
Did your mom go on record also stating your dad was born in another country?


----------



## P@triot (Dec 18, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Even Trump betrayed them.


The thing is snowflake - we've all been through this before. You nitwits _adamantly_ denied that Bill Clinton was a sexual predator and adulterer in the 1990's. Right up to the very moment that Bill Clinton went on national television and admitted it.


----------



## Dalia (Dec 18, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > LOL- you are just another idiot Birther- all you have are lies, speculation and innuendo.
> ...


 They are like a sect around obama nothing can make them see the truth, they are proud of him, Obama has accomplished great things even though he himself admitted to making mistakes as for Syria to have left Putin at Command love for him is unconditional.
When the video against Trump came out about the fact that he was grabbing pu----*well it could have being a fake but guess what they believe the vidéo right away just to look at CNN when they did the breaking new the devotion for Hillary was unconditional that why when the cold shower came for them on November 8 it was the best moment of all.
himself could come and say my birth certificat is a fake they could not believe it there are blinded by love and they are born ostrich so the reaction for them will be to put there head in the sand like Obama did for 8 years.


----------



## edthecynic (Dec 18, 2016)

Dalia said:


> I see on faces expressions the people around me in France were glad he was elected I said there is something not clear with him with this man, he lies,


Do you see Tramp as a liar????


----------



## Dalia (Dec 18, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > I see on faces expressions the people around me in France were glad he was elected I said there is something not clear with him with this man, he lies,
> ...


 Yes like all the other politicians read above I said that he did...he's name is Donald Trump.


----------



## Faun (Dec 18, 2016)

P@triot said:


> SyriuslyWRONG said:
> 
> 
> > There has been no censorship just normal people not wanting to deal with stupid Birther bullshit.
> ...


The fact is ... Joe the Sheriff lied again and you moronic birfers fell for it again.


----------



## Faun (Dec 18, 2016)

P@triot said:


> SyriuslyWRONG said:
> 
> 
> > But could you share the Harvard Law Review bio you refer to?
> ...


Stop lying, Buttplug. Of course Obama disputed it. He says he was born in Hawaii, not Kenya. The editor of the pamphlet says it wrongly stated he was born in Kenya. It's also not a "document from the Harvard Law Review." As usual, you clearly have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Faun (Dec 18, 2016)

P@triot said:


> The psychology of the desperate progressive is quite fascinating. Allow me to walk the USMB community through this...
> 
> 
> SyriuslyWRONG said:
> ...


To your second point, she would have wrongly placed his birth in Kenya if while gathering information about Obama from newspaper articles about him, she mistakenly confused him with his father who has the same name and was born in Kenya.


----------



## Faun (Dec 18, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Even Trump betrayed them.
> ...


Ya mean like the way you rightards deny Trump is a serial liar and will remain in denial for as long as he's in office?


----------



## P@triot (Dec 18, 2016)

Dalia said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


You nailed. These people did the exact same thing with Bill Clinton. They were outraged over the accusations and adamantly denied all of it. Then Bill Clinton admitted that all of it was true and they *still* can't accept it.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 18, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > I see on faces expressions the people around me in France were glad he was elected I said there is something not clear with him with this man, he lies,
> ...


Not _nearly_ as much as Hitlery Clinton or Barack Obama.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 18, 2016)

P@triot said:


> The psychology of the desperate progressive is quite fascinating. Allow me to walk the USMB community through this...
> 
> 
> SyriuslyWRONG said:
> ...



LOL- thanks for letting me point out once again that you are so stupid that you insist that something is a 'bio from the Harvard Law Review'. Oh hell- maybe you aren't stupid- maybe you are just being a lying Birther

That is not from the Harvard Law Review. 

It is part of an obscure promotional brochure. 

The truth is out there if you are willing to face it
Obama's Literary Agent Said He Was Born in Kenya?

_Breitbart News has obtained a promotional booklet produced in 1991 by Barack Obama's then-literary agency, Acton & Dystel, which touts Obama as "born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii." 


The booklet, which was distributed to "business colleagues" in the publishing industry, includes a brief biography of Obama among the biographies of eighty-nine other authors represented by Acton & Dystel. _

So- to recap:
Not from Harvard Law Review. 
Not a '100% legitimate document from the Harvard Law Review'
But a paragraph in a promotional brochure by a literary agency that included 89 other authors.

Thanks for showing once again- the idiocy of Birthers.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 18, 2016)

P@triot said:


> First, why would an agency assistant even remember the situation surrounding (and I quote _you_) an "obscure" booklet from an "obscure" author 21 years earlier? Anyone not a bat-shit crazy progressive embracing ideology over reality would find that to be an _immediate_ red-flag..



LOL- Birthers.

Why do you- and your fellow travellers always demand that rational people indulge in the speculation, innuendo and lies of Birthers?

I don't know why she remembers that paragraph- or why she remembers dealing with a future President. Just taking a wild guess- she may have referred to their records. 

What I do know is that she is the only one who knows of the pamphlet- and the only one who has addressed the pamphlet- and she said she never got that info from Barack Obama

_
 Miriam Goderich edited the text of the bio; she is now a partner at the Dystel & Goderich agency, which lists Obama as one of its current clients.


"You're undoubtedly aware of the brouhaha stirred up by Breitbart about the erroneous statement in a client list Acton & Dystel published in 1991 (for circulation within the publishing industry only) that Barack Obama was born in Kenya. This was nothing more than a fact checking error by me — an agency assistant at the time," Goderich wrote. "There was never any information given to us by Obama in any of his correspondence or other communications suggesting in any way that he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii. I hope you can communicate to your readers that this was a simple mistake and nothing more." _


LOL- Birthers are such idiots.


----------



## Dalia (Dec 18, 2016)

P@triot said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


 I agree , a link from the British intelligence...

DNA  Evidence Proves Obama Born In KENYA In 1960 – British Iintelligence Advisor Barrister Michael Shrimpton


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 18, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Second - and, much more importantly - why would an agency assistant at a literary agency write that Barack Obama was "born in Kenya" if he never provided that information? She referred to it as (and I quote) "nothing more than a fact-checking error". .




Because she made an error. 
 That is what we know.

Of course as a Birther you ignore the facts and want me to rely upon speculation, innuendo and lies like you do. 

Well here is a fact: 

Barack Obama was born in Kenya.

Barack Obama Sr. 

As I pointed out before- my dad has had his information confused with my grandfather's information many times- there is at least one such reference on the internet to this day. Because they shared the same name. 

Purely speculation- but if I HAD to speculate- I would speculate that Barack Obama Jr.'s place of birth was confused with Barack Obama Sr's place of birth.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 18, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Then when you couple that reality with a video of his wife stating "his home country of Kenya", his inability to produce a birth certificate, and several other indescrepencies and all it takes is an objective person with a little common sense to realize that _something_ is amiss.



What 'inability to produce a birth certificate'?

Birthers are not objective persons- you are right wing nut job conspiracy theorists- who live for anomalies that are apparently too complicated for your tiny little brains

Barack Obama is the first President to ever show voters his birth certificate- which he did in 2008.

Birthers lied then and said that it was not a legal birth certificate(Birthers always lie).

Then when Trump went full Birther in 2011, pushing Birtherism into the press, President Obama asked the State of Hawaii to make an exception to Hawaii policy(normally something that Conservatives would bristle at- a President using his gravitas to get a special favor from a State government)- and provide a certified photocopy of his original birth certificate. 

Of course Birthers claimed that was not legal either.

Even when the State of Hawaii said it was.

Nothing will ever convince idiot Birthers.  Except apparently running for President in the general election.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 18, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Not particularly odd. There is a blurb on the internet about my dad that has his place of birth wrong. It is easy to understand because someone mistook my dad for my grandfather- since they have the same name.
> ...




Nope- but they got his place of birth wrong- which is what you mentioned (typical Birther bait and switch tactic).

And no- my mom never said that my dad was born in Kenya- and neither did Michelle Obama say that Barack was born in Kenya

No matter how many times you make that lie


----------



## edthecynic (Dec 18, 2016)

Dalia said:


> I agree , *a link from the British intelligence...*
> DNA  Evidence Proves Obama Born In KENYA In 1960 – British Iintelligence Advisor Barrister Michael Shrimpton


Wow! You birthers are are beyond STUPID!!!
That idiotic link is hardly a link to British Intelligence.
It is a link to a moron like you!


----------



## Dalia (Dec 18, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > I agree , *a link from the British intelligence...*
> ...


 well nothing change with you the one who believe for sure ...but go on insult i don't give a damn. Just stay in your bubble until it blow in your face.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 18, 2016)

Dalia said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



LOL- how would DNA evidence prove that President Obama was born in Kenya?

God birthers are such gullible idiots.

You literally believe anything you read on the internet- just so long as it is 'anti-Obama'

*Michael Shrimpton* - is a known conspiracy theorist-  and has been convicted of both child porn and making false claims of an impending attack on London. 

He has never been an Intelligence advisor to any government agency.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 18, 2016)

Dalia said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



And by 'your bubble' he means the bubble of all rational people.

President Obama leaves office in January- after being elected twice- despite the anti-American efforts of Birthers.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 18, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Even Trump betrayed them.
> ...



Poor deluded little Birther. 

Even Trump betrayed you in the end. Dumped you like a cheap coat once he used you, and got the Republican nomination.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 18, 2016)

Dalia said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



LOL- you describe Birthers pretty well- an anti-Obama sect. 

The truth?


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 18, 2016)

P@triot said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Despite Donald Trump lying to us all far more often than President Obama has. 

Doesn't it hurt though when you realize that Trump has thrown you under the bus?


----------



## Dalia (Dec 18, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


Bulle en Français...like for the BD you are living in cartoon world with your President Barrack Hussein Obama good thing that is living the white house with is Birth Certificate i mean the long version because the short one was show on 2008 but you see force to presented the long version in 2011 he did ...and then the birthers that you hates so much find this a little bit suspect and we are not the only one since so many thread are being create about the birth certificate that you like it or not...it is like that just wait and see what happen, OK .


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 18, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


----------



## P@triot (Dec 18, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > First, why would an agency assistant even remember the situation surrounding (and I quote _you_) an "obscure" booklet from an "obscure" author 21 years earlier? Anyone not a bat-shit crazy progressive embracing ideology over reality would find that to be an _immediate_ red-flag..
> ...


Exactly. You just flawlessly summed up this _entire_ issue. You don't know and you resort to "wild guesses" to confirm what you want to believe instead of just looking at the facts and accepting them for what they are.

By the way - do you realize how astoundingly ignorant you sound declaring I am (and I quote) "a birther". Not once have I stated that Barack Obama was born in another country. What I have done is provide all of the info from the Obama's themselves which indicates he was born in another country. The fact that you take that info from the Obama's and assume it means I am "a birther" speaks volumes. You're subconscious is betraying you, buttercup. 

For the record - I subscribe to Wayne Allen Root's position on this issue. Root attended Columbia at the exact same time that Barack Obama did. He has stated that he cannot find a _single_ classmate who actually remembers him:

How did Barack Obama - from a broken, poor family attend an Ivy League school? He either fraudulently swindled money by attending as a "foreigner" for additional financial aid when he was in fact an American citizen _or_ he is a foreigner and illegally ran for president. Either way, it's fairly certain that he engaged in serious fraud.

Where there is smoke, there is fire. Just like with the Bill Clinton scandal. There are far too many discrepancies to be ignored (unless, of course, one is a bat-shit crazy progressive who places devotion to ideology over reality).


----------



## Dalia (Dec 18, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Ok, why he did not present to long version right away in 2008 ?


----------



## P@triot (Dec 18, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Second - and, much more importantly - why would an agency assistant at a literary agency write that Barack Obama was "born in Kenya" if he never provided that information? She referred to it as (and I quote) "nothing more than a fact-checking error". .
> ...


Actually, "we" do *not* know that at all. That is what she _says_. People can and do lie (you prove that every day, right here on USMB).

But I noticed you conveniently edited out the most important part of that bullet point (because it exposes your completely logic of logic and reason on this issue). Mistakes do happen. So why did she make the mistake of saying "born in Canada" or "born in Japan"? Why the mistake of a largely obscure, inconsequential country that almost nobody would think of to attribute to another person's origin of birth?


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 18, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



Actually we do know what she says- and she actually knows what happened. 

You insist we believe your speculation, lies and innuendo. 

Because you are a Birther.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 18, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



Why? Why do Birthers always insist everyone else rely upon speculation like you do?

Yes- how could she have made that mistake- when Barack Obama was indeed born in Kenya.

Just it was Barack Obama Sr.- and not Barack Obama Jr.


----------



## Faun (Dec 18, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Birfers are like monkeys... always flinging shit...

Obama at Columbia University - FactCheck.org


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 18, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Because 
a) There was no reason to- because the short form was the legal copy he received from the State of Hawaii when he requested a copy in 2007. 
b) Because the State of Hawaii does not normally issue 'long copies'- President Obama had to request that they make a special exception for him- something that there was no reason for Hawaii to do in 2008.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 18, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



No- you asked me to speculate. Remember I have been relying upon the facts- and you have insisted we rely upon your speculation.

I know what she actually said. You refuse to believe what she said-and insist instead on relying upon your own wild guess.


----------



## Faun (Dec 18, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


Why should he have? He requested a copy of his birth records and the state of Hawaii sent him the short form he posted online.

That was more than sufficient to prove he was at least 35 years old and a natural born citizen.


----------



## Dalia (Dec 18, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


You did not answer the question.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 18, 2016)

SyriuslyWRONG said:


> What 'inability to produce a birth certificate'?


He produced a "Certificate of Live Birth" buttercup. That is a document a hospital produces at the time of a birth. Then a parent takes that document to their local government agency to get an official government "birth certificate".

Difference Between Birth Certificate And Certificate Of Live Birth

And here is Barack Obama's own _wife_ stating that he was born in Kenya:


I know you want to run like hell from that, but you can't. Address it with something rational or admit you are dead wrong snowflake.


----------



## Faun (Dec 18, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Because Obama Sr was from Kenya, not Canada.

Next stupid question...?


----------



## Dalia (Dec 18, 2016)

Faun said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


No, to prove that he was realy born in USA he should have present both version.


----------



## edthecynic (Dec 18, 2016)

Dalia said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


You are the one stupid enough to think your link came from British Intelligence, and are too stupid to see that bubble blow up in your face, so of course you are too stupid to realize that DNA can not tell whether you were born in Kenya or Hawaii!!!


----------



## Faun (Dec 18, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > What 'inability to produce a birth certificate'?
> ...


You're wrong again, Buttplug. Imagine that. Obama request a copy of his birth record and Hawaiian officials sent him back a certification of live birth.


----------



## Faun (Dec 18, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


I've used birth records my whole life for myself and that of all my children since their respective births. I've never once had to present more than one copy.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 18, 2016)

SyriuslyWRONG said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > SyriuslyWRONG said:
> ...


Funny how she "remembers" something sooooo "obscure" from 21 years ago. He was an absolute nobody - why would she remember what he provided her and what he didn't from more than two decades ago?!?e

People can and do lie. You prove that every day here on USMB. It's painfully clear that she is lying as well. No way in hell she remembers an insignificant bio for an absolute nobody from 21 years ago.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 18, 2016)

P@triot said:


> [
> For the record - I subscribe to Wayne Allen Root's position on this issue. Root attended Columbia at the exact same time that Barack Obama did. He has stated that he cannot find a _single_ classmate who actually remembers him:.



Well isn't that odd that Wayne Allen Root can't- but we have a myriad of classmates who do remember him?

Including one classmate who says he told Wayne Allen Root that he knew President Obama.

Occidental and Columbia | Fogbow
Phil Boerner, Classmate and Roommate 
Sohale Siddiqi, Classmate and Roommate
Michael J. Wolf, Classmate
Michael Ackerman, Classmate
Jim Davidson, Classmate
*Cathie M. Currie, Graduate Student* 
Jonathan Zimmerman ’83, Classmate
Lennard Davis, Assistant Professor (Now Professor at University of Illinois at Chicago)

Maybe Root was just a social outcast and didn't know many people.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 18, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



Again- you are speculating. 

We don't know whether she remembered, or just consulted her records. 

Regardless- you have one thing that says that Barack Obama was born in Kenya- and the editor of it says it was a mistake.

And then you have dozens of articles which say Barack Obama was born in Hawaii- and you assume that all of them were lying.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 18, 2016)

Dalia said:


> SyriuslyWRONG said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


SyriuslyWRONG never does because SyriuslyWRONG can't. He can only act like a progressive: be disingenuous, ignore common sense, reject reality, and act dismissive.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 18, 2016)

P@triot said:


> SyriuslyWRONG said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



LOL- painfully clear to a Birther liar like you. 

Just because you lie everyday here at USMB doesn't mean that the rest of us do.


----------



## Dalia (Dec 18, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


Look, you did not like my link...well that is your choice but some intelligence people that don't include you
"the leftists"could prove that Obama present a fake birth certificate...wait and see, OK.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 18, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > SyriuslyWRONG said:
> ...



LOL poor little Birther. 

All you have is lies, speculation and innuendo- and can't deal with it when we all ignore your foot stamping.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 18, 2016)

Dalia said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


----------



## P@triot (Dec 18, 2016)

SyriuslyWRONG said:


> Maybe Root was just a social outcast and didn't know many people.


That could be very true. I don't deny or dismiss that possibly at _all_. Unlike you, I examine all possibilities. Root never denied that Obama attended Columbia. He just said that he found it odd that none of his classmates remembered him. That's all. Nothing more. Nothing less.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 18, 2016)

P@triot said:


> [
> How did Barack Obama - from a broken, poor family attend an Ivy League school? He either fraudulently swindled money by attending as a "foreigner" for additional financial aid when he was in fact an American citizen _or_ he is a foreigner and illegally ran for president. Either way, it's fairly certain that he engaged in serious fraud..



LOL- Birthers. Once again- you are lying and speculating and ask everyone else to buy into your lies. 

Again- according to the only facts we have- President Obama relied upon student loans for Columbia- loans he did not finish paying off until he had the proceeds from his book deal.

But hey- you can embrace whatever lies make you feel better about yourself.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 18, 2016)

SyriuslyWRONG said:


> All you have is lies, speculation and innuendo- and can't deal with it when *we all ignore* your foot stamping.


I'll say this much for SyriuslyWRONG, at least he admits to ignoring facts that he finds inconvenient. That's more than can be said for other progressives.


----------



## Dalia (Dec 18, 2016)

Faun said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


And Obama Junior was born at the same place that Obama Senior.....Kenya ?


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 18, 2016)

P@triot said:


> SyriuslyWRONG said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe Root was just a social outcast and didn't know many people.
> ...



You don't examine all of the possibilities- you reject every possibility that doesn't include "Obama bad"


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 18, 2016)

P@triot said:


> SyriuslyWRONG said:
> 
> 
> > All you have is lies, speculation and innuendo- and can't deal with it when *we all ignore* your foot stamping.
> ...



I'll say this much about Patty.

He is just like every other Birther- demanding we all accept his lies, speculation and innuendo as fact.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 18, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Again- according to the only *facts* we have- President Obama relied upon student loans for Columbia- loans he did not finish paying off until he had the proceeds from his book deal.


How can you confirm that as "fact". The truth (something you hate) is that it is the only information you have.

So that begs the obvious question - how does Barack Obama secure the loan? His mother has nothing. They have no assets. And this isn't some $8k school. This is Ivy League. This is the most expensive education that money can buy. You're telling me a bank just threw $200k at some young kid from a broken home with no assets when they had no idea that he would some day write a book and get it published?


----------



## Dalia (Dec 18, 2016)

Faun said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Not true, i am a foreign here in France and i have to present both version and it was the same way when i live in Canada my birth place.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 18, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > SyriuslyWRONG said:
> ...


I don't "demand" anything, my gentle little snowflake. I simply provide *facts*. Like the indisputable *fact* that a booklet was published citing he was born in Kenya. LIke the indisputable *fact* that his wife stood up before a crowd and a video camera and declared he was born in Kenya. Like the *fact* that he couldn't produce a birth certificate.

You on the other hand reject fact in favor of what someone _supposedly_ said. That agency assistant couldn't possibly remember the details around a completely nobody from 21 years ago. Furthermore, even if she could (and we both know that would be impossible) do you have video of her stating what happened? I have video of Michelle Obama claiming Barack was born in Kenya.

You're doing what progressives always do - projecting. While you ignore facts in favor of conjecture, innuendo, and rumor, you accuse everyone else of doing that. Your subconscious is throwing a wrench into things for you!


----------



## Dalia (Dec 18, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > SyriuslyWRONG said:
> ...


He is bad, the worst of all.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 18, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



And that at the root of it- is your Birtherism.

You start from a position of "Obama bad" and then go on to believe every Konspiracy theory about him.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 18, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



Well clearly what you call 'facts' are what everyone else calls 'lies'

Yes- a brochure was published which said he was born in Kenya- a brochure you have repeatedly lied and claimed was from the Harvard Law Review.  And whom the publisher has since said was an error
His wife never declared that Barack Obama was born in Kenya- you are just lying again.
Barack Obama has shown voters his legal birth certificates twice now- in 2008 and in 2011. The first President to ever do so. And those birth certificates were confirmed by the State of Hawaii.
Now here are the actual facts that you little Birther snowflake keep avoiding:

Barack Obama Jr's birth certificate shows his place of birth as Hawaii
The State of Hawaii has confirmed both his birth certificate- and that he was born in Hawaii
His birth was announced in two newspapers in Hawaii
His place of birth as Hawaii has been published in dozens of newspaper and magazine articles.
Those are the actual facts. Facts you try to pretend don't exist.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 18, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



No- not supposedly- what people have actually said:

Here is what people who have actual knowledge of the facts have said:

_Miriam Goderich edited the text of the bio; she is now a partner at the Dystel & Goderich agency, which lists Obama as one of its current clients.

 "You're undoubtedly aware of the brouhaha stirred up by Breitbart about the erroneous statement in a client list Acton & Dystel published in 1991 (for circulation within the publishing industry only) that Barack Obama was born in Kenya. This was nothing more than a fact checking error by me — an agency assistant at the time," Goderich wrote. "There was never any information given to us by Obama in any of his correspondence or other communications suggesting in any way that he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii. I hope you







_


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 18, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Again- according to the only *facts* we have- President Obama relied upon student loans for Columbia- loans he did not finish paying off until he had the proceeds from his book deal.
> ...



I said 'the facts we have'- which is of course true. 

You have provided nothing but speculation, lies and innuendo. 

You don't believe what President Obama said- fair enough- so you have created a Birther alternative fantasy built on lies, speculation and innuendo.

How did President Obama pay for Columbia? According to him- it was by student loans. No one with actual knowledge has disputed that. 

There is no evidence to support any of your 'alternative' claims- they are just your Birther fantasy.

But for any of us who went to college in that same era, there is no reason for us not to believe it- half the kids I went to college with did so entirely on student loans. 

No collateral required.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 18, 2016)

Syriusly wrong said:


> You start from a position of "Obama bad" and then go on to believe every Konspiracy theory about him.


The *facts* say otherwise. Only one of us is ignoring published documents and indisputable video in favor of unverified comments from fellow progressives...


----------



## P@triot (Dec 18, 2016)

Syriusly WRONG said:


> You have provided nothing but speculation, lies and innuendo.


I provided published documents and indisputable video. You have provided _nothing_.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 18, 2016)

P@triot said:


> [
> So that begs the obvious question - how does Barack Obama secure the loan? His mother has nothing. They have no assets. And this isn't some $8k school. This is Ivy League. This is the most expensive education that money can buy. You're telling me a bank just threw $200k at some young kid from a broken home with no assets when they had no idea that he would some day write a book and get it published?



And you know his mother had nothing how? Oh wait- yep more speculation and lies.
And $200k? LOL- this was Columbia in the 1980's- were he went for 2 years. 

You never had any student loans did you.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 18, 2016)

Syriusly Wrong said:


> His wife never declared that Barack Obama was born in Kenya- you are just lying again.


One has to wonder how unhinged a person has to be to deny something they've seen on video over and over and over...


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 18, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly wrong said:
> 
> 
> > You start from a position of "Obama bad" and then go on to believe every Konspiracy theory about him.
> ...



LOL

There is not a fact that supports your Birther Konspiracy theory.
a) The published documents all say Barack Obama was born in Hawaii- all except an obscure pamphlet- which the editor said was a mistake.
b) There is no video where either Obama says he was born in Kenya.

What do I rely upon?
The Birth certificates
The State of Hawaii's statements.
The statements of the person who edited the brochure.
Birth announcements


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 18, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly Wrong said:
> 
> 
> > His wife never declared that Barack Obama was born in Kenya- you are just lying again.
> ...



Where does she say that Barack Obama was born in Kenya?


----------



## P@triot (Dec 18, 2016)

Syriusly Wrong said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


The fact that you didn't even realize a loan needs to be secured with assets says it all. Just another progressive who lives off of others and cannot think.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 18, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly WRONG said:
> 
> 
> > You have provided nothing but speculation, lies and innuendo.
> ...



Nothing? God you are such a Birther- lying through your ass as usual


----------



## P@triot (Dec 18, 2016)

Syriusly Wrong said:


> Now here are the actual facts that you little Birther snowflake keep avoiding:
> 
> Barack Obama Jr's *birth certificate* shows his place of birth as Hawaii
> The State of Hawaii has confirmed both his birth certificate- and that he was born in Hawaii
> ...


Yet another egregious *lie* from Syriusly Wrong. Barack Obama never produced a birth certificate. He produced a "Certificate of Live Birth". This is all stuff that any nitwit could verify. The fact that Syriusly Wrong doesn't verify it (or did but lies about it anyway) proves that he is rejecting reality in favor of ideology.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 18, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



LOL

The fact that you are clueless when it comes to student loans says it all. 

You Probably Didn't Know These Facts About Student Loans
So when you take on student loans, what do you think the collateral is? Just goodwill? No, the collateral on your student loans in your ability to earn money in the future. If you fail to pay back your loans, the lender (either the government or bank) can garnish your wages, garnish your Social Security, and even offset and take your tax refund.

This is the key reason why, for the most part, student loans aren’t dischargeable in bankruptcy. Bankruptcy helps liquidate your assets to repay your debt and cancels the rest if you really can’y repay it. But with student loans, as long as you have the ability to earn, you have the ability to pay something. It’s also the key reason why there is student loan forgiveness for being disabled – you simply can’t earn any more money to repay the loans.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 18, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly Wrong said:
> 
> 
> > Now here are the actual facts that you little Birther snowflake keep avoiding:
> ...



Any nitwit could read what the State of Hawaii said- but clearly that doesn't include Birthers


----------



## P@triot (Dec 18, 2016)

Syriusly wrong said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly Wrong said:
> ...


The 0:14 mark... "when we visited his *home country of Kenya*"


----------



## P@triot (Dec 18, 2016)

Syriusly wrong said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly wrong said:
> ...



Tell me, my fragile little snowflake, how does a financial institution "liquidate" something which isn't an actual asset? They cannot repossess your knowledge and/or _potential_ future earnings nor can they sell any of those things to recoup some money.

I had college loans during that *era*, buttercup. Despite being an adult, my parents had to co-sign the loans. Do you know why? Of course you don't - you're a typical progressive nitwit. They had to co-sign because I had zero assets at that age. My parents had a home, automobiles, etc.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 18, 2016)

Syriusly Wrong said:


> Any nitwit could read what the State of Hawaii said- but clearly that doesn't include Birthers
> 
> View attachment 102659


_Wow_. A screen shot of something that you didn't even bother to provide a link to. Here, I can do that too Syriusly Wrong - I have editing software as well:


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 18, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly Wrong said:
> 
> 
> > Any nitwit could read what the State of Hawaii said- but clearly that doesn't include Birthers
> ...



You want a link? LOL- not as if you will believe what the State of Hawaii says even with a link- but here- here is the link

Vital Records  |  Frequently Asked Questions about Vital Records of President Barack Hussein Obama II
*Frequently Asked Questions about Vital Records of President Barack Hussein Obama II*
On April 27, 2011 President Barack Obama posted a certified copy of his original Certificate of Live Birth.


For information go to http://www.whitehouse.gov/blog/2011/04/27/president-obamas-long-form-birth-certificate
Hawaii Health Department Grants President Obama’s Request for Certified Copies of ‘Long Form’ Birth Certificate
President Obama’s letter to the Hawaii State Department of Health and the Director of Health’s response
Department of Health’s policy on the issuance of certified copies of vital records
*Below are responses to frequently asked questions related to all records and documents maintained by the Hawaii State Department of Health (DOH) related to the vital records of President Barack Hussein Obama II. Frequently requested records and documents which can be released to the public are attached by electronic link below or, for those records and documents that are not available electronically, directions are provided for requesting copies.*

The State’s public records law, the Uniform Information Practices Act (Modified) (“UIPA”), found at chapter 92F, Hawaii Revised Statutes (“HRS”) requires that all government records be open to public inspection unless access is restricted or closed by law. Government records means information maintained by an agency in written, auditory, visual, electronic, or other physical form, see HRS §92F-3. The UIPA does not require an agency to provide access to government records that state law protects from disclosure, see, HRS §92F-13 (4), nor does it require agencies to respond to all questions asked of the agency.

Unless a request for DOH records is specific enough to be understood, the request cannot be responded to by the DOH.

The DOH may not have a record which is responsive to a request. The UIPA does not require an agency to compile or create information to respond to a request.

State law prohibits the DOH from disclosing any vital statistics records or information contained in such records unless the requestor has a direct and tangible interest in the record, or as otherwise allowed by statute or administrative rule. See HRS §338-18. Direct and tangible interest is determined by HRS §338-18(b).

In light of the unprecedented number of requests for information relating to the vital records of President Barack Hussein Obama II, the DOH has reviewed the requirements of UIPA and the confidentiality provisions of HRS Chapter 338.

Based upon that review, the DOH has determined that the information listed below constitutes all of the publicly available information related to requests for vital statistics records pertaining to President Barack Hussein Obama II, and the only disclosures pertaining to those records that can be made in accordance with Hawaii law. The Department of Health is providing links to copies of the records in the form that they are available to the public.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 18, 2016)

P@triot said:


> [
> I had college loans during that *era*, buttercup. Despite being an adult, my parents had to co-sign the loans. Do you know why? Of course you don't - you're a typical progressive nitwit. They had to co-sign because I had zero assets at that age. My parents had a home, automobiles, etc.



LOL- you are such a typical Birther- they talk about 'low information' voters- you are a 'no information voter.

Not a single person I know who had student loans in that era had any collateral or parents signing off- because they didn't need to for Federal loans. Which is why of course if students default on their loans, the student- not their parents are on the hook.
Federal Versus Private Loans
_
"You won’t need a cosigner to get a federal student loan in most cases"
_
I do love the levels of fantasy that you have constructed about President Obama

You decided that his family had no money- even though his mother was a working professional, and his grandmother was a Vice President of a bank- with no evidence of them not having any money

You decided that he couldn't have gotten a loan because his family had 'no collateral'- with no evidence of that being true. 

You decided that meant he must have lied to get funding- with of course again- no evidence that he had ever done any such thing. 

You decided that the lie was that he was a 'foreign student'......despite absolutely no evidence that being a foreign student made it any easier to get money than being an American student. 
What deep layers of lies you weave when you first attempt to Birther deceive.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 18, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly wrong said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



So you are admitting you were lying when you said that Michelle Obama had said that Barack Obama was born in Kenya.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 18, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly Wrong said:
> 
> 
> > His wife never declared that Barack Obama was born in Kenya- you are just lying again.
> ...



I haven't listened to this clip of Michelle for awhile- I had forgotten exactly what she said

"When we took a trip to Africa, and visited his home country *in* Kenya"

'home country in Kenya'

Not home country of Kenya- but home country in Kenya. 

Not only does Michelle never say that Barack Obama was born in Kenya- she doesn't even say 'home country of Kenya. 

'home country in Kenya'.  

What does that mean? I don't know- but the words are certainly not "visited where he was born in Kenya"


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 19, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly Wrong said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



Isn't it odd- that not only did not one of your links back up your claim- they actually back up mine?

From one of your links- talking about how to get a student loan without a co-signor
_You can take a few actions to better your chances of getting a good student loan without a cosigner. Here’s what you should consider before applying on your own.


Make sure you have a credit history (and your credit score is good). Consider taking out a credit card, using it responsibly by charging only what you can afford and paying the balance off in full and on time each month, and building a good history of credit use._

Now- just because you are being more of a Birther than usual- I am going to have to go show you what an lying asshole you really are. _
_
President Obama graduated from Columbia in 1983. The Guaranteed Student Loan program was created in 1965(becoming the Stafford program)
https://www.edvisors.com/college-loans/federal/history/

And what was the Guaranteed Student Loan Program? Well it was a federally guaranteed loan program that required no co-signor.
http://www.naegele.com/articles/studentloan.pdf
_In the event of a student’s default,death, disability, or bankruptcy, the federal government reimburses the lender for the unpaid principal balance and any interest owed._

Yes- college students could- and did routinely get college loans without any co-signors.

But hey- you are a Birther- not as if you will believe any real source.

I am sure you can find some Youtube video which can sell you some Konspiracy theory about Kollege loans too.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 19, 2016)

P@triot said:


> [Q
> She called it his *home* *country*.



No- she didn't- but as a Birther we can't expect you to post without lying.

Once again- I will quote Michelle Obama:

"When we took a trip to Africa, and visited his home country *in* Kenya"

What 'home country' was she referring to? Because apparently it is somewhere in Kenya. 

What of course she doesn't say is that her husband was born in Kenya.

And why would she when we all know he was born in Hawaii?


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 19, 2016)

So to recap again:

Barack Obama is the first President in U.S. history to show evidence of where he was born to voters. 

Barack Obama is the only President in U.S. history to have his home state confirm both his birth certificate- and that he was born there. 

Barack Obama's birth in Hawaii was announced in 2 Hawaiian newspapers in 1960.
Barack Obama's birth in Hawaii has been mentioned in  dozens- maybe hundreds of news publications starting in 1990.
No other President or Presidential candidate has proven more thoroughly his place of birth to Americans- yet of course President Obama is the only candidate that Birthers don't believe was born here. 

Now we have Birthers all excited because the flim flam team of Arpaio and Zullo- the Sheriff who can't pass up a microphone- and his used car salesman buddy- held a news conference to try to flag up enthusiasm for their cause.

Nothing is going to come to pass from this either. This is the third time Joe and Zullo have held press conferences promising dramatic proof- and this will be the third time they do nothing more than hold a press conference. 

Wait- I am pretty sure that Zullo and probably Arpaio also- will be selling books on the issue.

After all- Zullo got some of the 'evidence' copywrited. Because we all know- you don't provide evidence to prosecutors- you copywrite it so you can sell books with it. 

Birthers are such gullible idiots.


----------



## Faun (Dec 19, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


No.

Next stupid question...?


----------



## Faun (Dec 19, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


So? We're talking about the U.S., not France or Canada. In the U.S., only one copy is needed.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 19, 2016)

Syriusly Wrong said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > She called it his *home* *country*.
> ...


Folks...you just can't make this stuff up. Syriusly Wrong here says Michelle Obama *didn't* call Kenya the "home country" of Barack Obama and then in the very next sentence of the same post, proceeds to type word-for-word "his home country in Kenya".


----------



## P@triot (Dec 19, 2016)

I can't stop laughing about this....

Patriot: "She called it his home country in Kenya"

Syriusly Wrong: "No she didn't. She said his home country in Kenya".

Yes folks....that _really_ just happened. Poor little progressive can't keep up.


----------



## edthecynic (Dec 19, 2016)

Dalia said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


BULLSHIT!


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 19, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly Wrong said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



LOL- poor little Birther- you get caught in your lies and you double down 

*No- she didn't*- Once again- I will quote Michelle Obama:

*"When we took a trip to Africa, and visited his home country in Kenya"*

His home country in Kenya

Not "his home country of Kenya."

Not "Kenya, where he was born"

So once again- you just lied when you claimed Michelle Obama said Barack Obama was born in Kenya.

But then again- you are a poor little Birther- and that is all you know how to do.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 19, 2016)

P@triot said:


> I can't imagine how exhausting it must be to spen one's life denying reality 24x7]



LOL-you are a Birther- you spend your life denying reality. 

Barack Obama Jr. leaves office in a month- after being elected twice, despite the worst efforts of Constitution hating Birthers like yourself.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 19, 2016)

P@triot said:


> I can't stop laughing about this....
> 
> Patriot: "She called it his home country in Kenya"
> 
> ...



Patty the Pissant Birther- even lies about what he said

Actual quote:
_P@triot said: ↑

She called it his *home* *country*.

Revisionist lie
"Patriot: "She called it his home country in Kenya"
_
A great example of Birther in action- all they have are lies, speculation and innuendo_

A short list of Patty's lies in this thread:_

The lie that Barack Obama said he was born in Kenya
The lie that Michelle Obama said Barack was born in Kenya
The lie that the Harvard Law Review published a bio that said Obama was born in Kenya
The lie that Obama must have lied to get financial aid
The lie that all student loans in the 1980's required collateral
The lie that Barack Obama has never produced his legal birth certificate
All lies. 

All examples of a Birther in action.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 19, 2016)

So to recap again:

Barack Obama is the first President in U.S. history to show evidence of where he was born to voters. 

Barack Obama is the only President in U.S. history to have his home state confirm both his birth certificate- and that he was born there. 

Barack Obama's birth in Hawaii was announced in 2 Hawaiian newspapers in 1960.
Barack Obama's birth in Hawaii has been mentioned in dozens- maybe hundreds of news publications starting in 1990.
No other President or Presidential candidate has proven more thoroughly his place of birth to Americans- yet of course President Obama is the only candidate that Birthers don't believe was born here. 

Now we have Birthers all excited because the flim flam team of Arpaio and Zullo- the Sheriff who can't pass up a microphone- and his used car salesman buddy- held a news conference to try to flag up enthusiasm for their cause.

Nothing is going to come to pass from this either. This is the third time Joe and Zullo have held press conferences promising dramatic proof- and this will be the third time they do nothing more than hold a press conference. 

Wait- I am pretty sure that Zullo and probably Arpaio also- will be selling books on the issue.

After all- Zullo got some of the 'evidence' copywrited. Because we all know- you don't provide evidence to prosecutors- you copywrite it so you can sell books with it. 

Birthers are such gullible idiots.


----------



## MrShangles (Dec 19, 2016)

The birth certificate is a proven fake.
Now what, I say a good impeachment is in order here.
He shouldn't have been President.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 19, 2016)

MrShangles said:


> The birth certificate is a proven fake.
> Now what, I say a good impeachment is in order here.
> He shouldn't have been President.
> 
> ...



And by 'proven fake' you mean verified by the State of Hawaii, and that Birthers are anti-American idiots.


----------



## Faun (Dec 19, 2016)

MrShangles said:


> The birth certificate is a proven fake.
> Now what, I say a good impeachment is in order here.
> He shouldn't have been President.
> 
> ...


Proven fake by whom?


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 19, 2016)

Faun said:


> MrShangles said:
> 
> 
> > The birth certificate is a proven fake.
> ...



Mike Zullo- used car salesman. 

Part of the elite Birther task force that includes a lawyer/dentist/real estate agent


----------



## P@triot (Dec 19, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly Wrong said:
> ...


Are you struggling to understand the words "*home* *country*"?


----------



## Faun (Dec 19, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Reagan, in Ireland.... 

*"it's like coming home..."*


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 19, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



What country is within Kenya?

* home country in Kenya

Now if she had said 'home country in Africa'- then that might have been a reference to the country of Kenya. But there is no country within Kenya for them to go to. *


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 19, 2016)

Since Birthers have trouble reading facts- I will post them here more slowly this time....

Barack Obama is the first President in U.S. history to show evidence of where he was born to voters. 

Barack Obama is the only President in U.S. history to have his home state confirm both his birth certificate- and that he was born there. 

Barack Obama's birth in Hawaii was announced in 2 Hawaiian newspapers in 1960.
Barack Obama's birth in Hawaii has been mentioned in dozens- maybe hundreds of news publications starting in 1990.
No other President or Presidential candidate has proven more thoroughly his place of birth to Americans- yet of course President Obama is the only candidate that Birthers don't believe was born here. 

Now we have Birthers all excited because the flim flam team of Arpaio and Zullo- the Sheriff who can't pass up a microphone- and his used car salesman buddy- held a news conference to try to flag up enthusiasm for their cause.

Nothing is going to come to pass from this either. This is the third time Joe and Zullo have held press conferences promising dramatic proof- and this will be the third time they do nothing more than hold a press conference. 

Wait- I am pretty sure that Zullo and probably Arpaio also- will be selling books on the issue.

After all- Zullo got some of the 'evidence' copywrited. Because we all know- you don't provide evidence to prosecutors- you copywrite it so you can sell books with it. 

Birthers are such gullible idiots.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 19, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Look at nitwit here reverting back to Bill Clinton's defense of "what is *is*"? Bwahahaha! She said (and I quote, nitwit) "*his* *home* *country*". You are so desperate that you are just humiliating yourself now trying to proclaim there is a difference between "in" and "of" in the context of what Michelle Obama said. She just doesn't have _perfect_ grammar - big deal. Who does? At the end of the day, it is *crystal clear* what she was conveying there. And even you know it, but you've backed yourself into a corner with your previous positions and you're simply too immature to admit you were wrong. So now you lie. Oh well. No big deal. The video is there for the world to see.


----------



## Faun (Dec 19, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Thanks for once again referencing a video where Michelle Obama *does not say* her husband was born in Kenya. And with what she does actually say, you expect the forum to take the translation from a buttplug like you to mean whatever you claim it does. _<smh>_


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 19, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly Wrong said:
> ...





*Home Country*
Noun. (plural home countries) *the country in which a person was born* and usually raised, regardless of the present country of residence and citizenship.
Home-country dictionary definition | home-country defined
www.yourdictionary.com/home-country


I can help!

Of course, you can dig your way out of this hole by simply agreeing with Christopher Hitchen's conclusion, upon reading her thesis, that she is unaware of the English language.


1.    Poor Michelle…bashed for everything from *her Princeton thesis* to her subsequent employment record. And, speaking of her Princeton thesis…Christopher Hitchens wrote, ‘

*"To describe [the thesis] as hard to read would be a mistake; the thesis cannot be 'read' at all, in the strict sense of the verb. This is because it wasn't written in any known language." …* Almost assuredly, the gap between her writing and that of her highly talented colleagues marked her as an affirmative action admission, and the profs finessed her through.
daveinboca: Early Obama Letter Confirms Inability to Write


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 19, 2016)

P@triot said:


> At the end of the day, it is *crystal clear* what she was conveying there. =.



You are right- it is crystal clear. 

They were going to the 'home country'- the area within Kenya that his family came from.

It is crystal clear to anyone but the nutjob Birthers.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 19, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



So what country is in Kenya?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 19, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > At the end of the day, it is *crystal clear* what she was conveying there. =.
> ...




C'mon....isn't proper English usage required???

Even for Liberals????


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 19, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...




"So what country is in Kenya?"

WHAT?????

Sooo.....your defense is that you don't speak English either?


Home Country
Noun. (plural home countries)* the country in which a person was born* and usually raised, regardless of the present country of residence and citizenship.
Home-country dictionary definition | home-country defined
www.yourdictionary.com/home-country
e


What the heck does "So what country is in Kenya?"

...have to do with "the country in which a person was born"?????


Just admit you put your hoof in your mouth again.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 19, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



So if I say I am going to go visit my home country in California- what country am I going to visit?


----------



## P@triot (Dec 19, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


So you're defense is "even though Michelle Obama herself accidentally let is slip that Barack was born in Kenya, it doesn't count because she didn't use picture-perfect grammar"? Bwahahahahahah!

Dude....you're making yourself look so ridiculous in _every_ post. She said it. It's on video. She called Kenya "_his_ *home* *country*". As if it wasn't bad enough that his wife said it, is literary agency also placed that in a bio.

Does that mean he wasn't born in the U.S.? Nobody can say for certain. But there is definitely a _major_ scandal in there somewhere. Either he was born in Kenya and ran for President of the United States illegally, or he was going around back then telling everyone he was born in Kenya for fraudulent benefits.

But hey, keep being his personal little lap dog, obediently defending him on _everything_. It's doing wonders for your credibility chief.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 19, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> [
> What the heck does "So what country is in Kenya?".



Since what Michelle said was 'home country in Kenya'- the question is: what country is in Kenya for them to go visit?


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 19, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



No- the only one claiming that Michelle Obama said that Barack Obama was born in Kenya is you. 

Because you lie.


----------



## idb (Dec 19, 2016)

washamericom said:


> should be interesting.
> 
> 
> View attachment 102106
> ...


So what happened?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 19, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...




You're just looking worse and worse.

Time to fold 'em.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 19, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Wow. Great defense there. I provide indisputable video and your only response is to deny what is on the video and cry "you lie". Dude...you look like a _tool_ right now. Literally everyone on this board is laughing at you ignoring Michelle saying "his home country" and focusing on "in" vs. "of".


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 19, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Either he was born in Kenya and ran for President of the United States illegally, or he was going around back then telling everyone he was born in Kenya for fraudulent benefits.



Except for the pesky little fact that you can't find a single incident of Barack Obama ever telling anyone he was born in Kenya. 

But he did tell everyone he was born in Hawaii. Over and over and over. Don't you ever get tired of being a lying Birther(I know- redundent)


*New York Times,* February 6, 1990 - daily circulation- 1,586,757- Obama born in Hawaii

Chicago Tribune, February 7, 1990- daily circulation 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii

Washington Post, February 8, 1990- daily circulation 507.615- Obama born in Hawaii

Chicago Daily Herald, May 3, 1990-- daily circulation 15,190- Obama born in Hawaii

Columbia Today, Fall 1990- Obama born in Hawaii

Obscure promotional pamphlet says Obama born in Kenya- 1991

Chicago Magazine, January 1993- circulation 165,000- Obama born in Hawaii

Chicago Tribune, Feb 10, 1993- 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii

*Los Angeles Times,* August 7, 1995- daily circulation 605,243 - Obama born in Hawaii

"Dreams from My Father" 1995- millions of copies sold - Obama born in Hawaii

Barack Obama State Senate Webpage, October 1, 1999 - Obama born in Hawaii

Chicago Daily Herald, January 22, 2003- 15,190 - Obama born in Hawaii

*Time Magazine,* June 24, 2004- circulation 3,276.882 - Obama born in Hawaii


----------



## P@triot (Dec 19, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> So if I say I am going to go visit my home country in California- what country am I going to visit?


She didn't name a state, you lying nitwit. She named a country. Kenya is a country. So an accurate analogy would be "so if I say I am going to visit my home country in the United States, what country am I going to visit"? To which the answer would be: the *United States*.

Game over.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 19, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



LOL- Birthers have been Birthering for 8 years and two elections- and President Obama will have served 2 complete terms despite the worst efforts of Birthers to subvert our elections.

All i am doing is pointing out Birther idiocy again- Birthers lost from the moment they went full Birther.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 19, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > So if I say I am going to go visit my home country in California- what country am I going to visit?
> ...


There is no other country within the United States. So I couldn't go visit my 'home country' in the United States.


----------



## Faun (Dec 19, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > So if I say I am going to go visit my home country in California- what country am I going to visit?
> ...


What the fuck???

The United States is IN the United States?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 19, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...




This has nothing to do with whether or not Obama was born in Kenya...it is simply a question of whether or not Michelle said he was.

The term she used, as has been shown, is indicative of exactly that.

Admit it and move on.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 19, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


He's such a radical partisan hack that he cannot admit anything. Michelle clearly stated he was born in Kenya in that video clip. It's indisputable. She called it "*his* *home* *country*".


----------



## P@triot (Dec 19, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Birthers lost from the moment they went full Birther.


Bwahahaha! Another idiotic quote from the Queen Idiot. The ultimate "birther" was Donald Trump. He's now President-Elect of the United States. Seems to me that "birthers" won. _Big_.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 19, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



And of course she never said he was born in Kenya. 

Why would she say he was born in a place he never even saw until he was an adult?


----------



## P@triot (Dec 19, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> And of course she never said he was born in Kenya. Why would she say he was born in a place he never even saw until he was an adult?


Why would you _attempt_ to deny irrefutable *video*?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 19, 2016)

P@triot said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...




You've heard 'being in love means never having to say you're sorry"?

Well....being a Liberal means never having to tell the truth.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 19, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Birthers lost from the moment they went full Birther.
> ...



Trump was full Birther for 5 years- until he threw Birthers under the bus to win the general election. 

Not sure how you can think that Birthers 'won' anything- Barack Obama will leave office after his second term is over, having won two elections- despite the efforts of Birthers to subvert our Constitution.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 19, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > And of course she never said he was born in Kenya. Why would she say he was born in a place he never even saw until he was an adult?
> ...



I don't deny the video- I am just pointing out that the video doesn't say what Birthers want it to say.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 19, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



You confuse Liberals with Birthers- and yourself.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 19, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


You _are_ denying it. She clearly calls Kenya *his home country* and you attempt to dispute that. The best you can do is proclaim "na....na.....na....that doesn't count because she said "in" instead of "of" like I would".


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 19, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Of course she did..."his home country in Kenya"


You just proved my contention that "being a Liberal means never having to tell the truth."


----------



## P@triot (Dec 19, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> You've heard 'being in love means never having to say you're sorry"? Well....being a Liberal means never having to tell the truth.




Nobody says it better than PoliticalChic


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 19, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...




"Why would she say he was born in a place he never even saw until he was an adult?"

We're talking about someone with a 105 IQ.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 19, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > And of course she never said he was born in Kenya. Why would she say he was born in a place he never even saw until he was an adult?
> ...


Or basically _twice_ that of Syriusly Wrong...(or is it "twice that _in_ Sryiusly Wrong:???)


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 19, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



Rather than telling us what Michelle Obama says- why don't you quote her? Oh right- because her actual quote doesn't say what you want her to be saying. 

She said that they were going to Africa to visit Barack's 'home country in Kenya'.

She doesn't call Kenya his home country- nor does she says 'Kenya, where he was born'.

And why would she since he was born in Hawaii.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 19, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



I am still waiting for evidence you have an IQ. 

Barack Obama Jr. first visited Africa in his twenties.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 19, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> [
> You just proved my contention that "being a Liberal means never having to tell the truth."



LOL- being PoliticalChic means never telling the truth. 

Of course with Birthers that is redundant.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 19, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


I did quote her. Word-for-word. If he was born in Hawaii, why did Michelle refer to Kenya as (and I quote yet again) "his home country"?


----------



## Faun (Dec 19, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Since she knows he was born in Hawaii, the choices are slim -- either she's referencing his ancestral home country .... or she's fucking with birthers. Could be either one.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 19, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



She didn't.

She said- and I quote: were going to Africa to visit Barack's 'home country in Kenya'.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 19, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



And far from 'quoting her 'word for word'- you have repeatedly lied about what she said- here are your quotes:- note here where you change 'home country in Kenya' to "home country of Kenya'



And again here:  here where you change 'home country in Kenya' to "home country of Kenya'- and lying about the Harvard Law Review



And here you are lying by saying that Michelle said he was born in Kenya




And here you do it again


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 19, 2016)

And just to point out Patty's lies throughout this thread- here is another one- where he went balls out- only to be busted for the lying Birther he 









'100% legitimate document from the Harvard Law Review' was of course- not from the Harvard Law Review at all- despite Patty telling everyone that this was an indisputable fact, and 100% legitimate.

Patty is a Birther- and Birthers do nothing but lie.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 19, 2016)

kaz said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Only to idiot Birthers. To rational people it was a complete answer.


_Miriam Goderich edited the text of the bio; she is now a partner at the Dystel & Goderich agency, which lists Obama as one of its current clients.


"You're undoubtedly aware of the brouhaha stirred up by Breitbart about the erroneous statement in a client list Acton & Dystel published in 1991 (for circulation within the publishing industry only) that Barack Obama was born in Kenya. This was nothing more than a fact checking error by me — an agency assistant at the time," Goderich wrote. "There was never any information given to us by Obama in any of his correspondence or other communications suggesting in any way that he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii. I hope you can communicate to your readers that this was a simple mistake and nothing more." _

Ms. Goderich explicitly states that Obama did not tell them he was born in Kenya. 

Which completely refutes all of your kazzes on the issue.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 19, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > I did quote her. Word-for-word. If he was born in Hawaii, why did Michelle refer to Kenya as (and I quote yet again) "*his home country*"?
> ...


Folks....you just can't make this stuff up. Compare what I wrote (highlighted in blue above) to what Syriusly Wrong wrote (highlighted in red above) and then note where he denied what I quoted her as saying. _Unbelievable_. Clearly he's bored and just trolling now. Nobody could possibly believe what he is saying. Nobody.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 19, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


The "of" and the "in" changes nothing. She referred to Kenya as *his home country*. That is the point. The one that you can't deal with. The one that makes you look like an idiot to deny.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 19, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > If he was born in Hawaii, why did Michelle refer to Kenya as (and I quote yet again) "his home country"?
> ...


So you just admitted that she called it (to quote you) "Barack's home country" but yet you refused to answer the question. If Barack was born in Hawaii, why is his wife referring to Kenya as (to quote _you_ again) "Barack's home country"?


----------



## Faun (Dec 19, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Well according to you, Kenya is in the country of Kenya. How does that work exactly, Buttplug?


----------



## Faun (Dec 19, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


This has been explained to you. Either you're too stupid to understand or now you're just trolling.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 19, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...




Here's the good news....your reputation couldn't fall any lower.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 19, 2016)

Has anyone mentioned this blurb on his book?








The Vetting - Exclusive - Obama's Literary Agent in 1991 Booklet: 'Born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii' - Breitbart


----------



## Eloy (Dec 19, 2016)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> FU
> He lost bid for re-election. Send him some butt hurt cream
> Arizona Sheriff Joe Arpaio is officially charged with criminal contempt in racial profiling case


I was wondering what had Arizona Sheriff all hot under the collar. For his sake, if he gets six months in jail for his racist profiling in contempt of court, there will be few Latinos either as inmates or guards. What is more sobering is that so many white Republicans who are his deputies were willing to harass Mexican-Americans in a state which was once part of Mexico.


----------



## Eloy (Dec 19, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Has anyone mentioned this blurb on his book?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't _Breitbart_ the far right outfit that specializes in fake news?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 19, 2016)

Eloy said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone mentioned this blurb on his book?
> ...




No.

That book blurb is absolute fact.

"Barack Obama's literary agents were still listing the U.S President's birthplace as Kenya in their online author bios two months after he first announced his run for president in 2007.
Viewed on web.archive.org the April 3rd 2007 listing from Acton & Dystel for Mr Obama still touts the then-Democratic junior senator from Illinois as 'born in Kenya'."


Read more: Barack Obama was still 'Kenyan born' in 2007 according to his literary agency...two months after announcing his bid for the U.S presidency | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 19, 2016)

Eloy said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone mentioned this blurb on his book?
> ...





For accuracy....never use the term "Far Right" again.
There is no Far Right in this country....it's a phony term made up by the Far Left to hide how unAmerican they are.


I'd be happy to prove that.


----------



## Eloy (Dec 20, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


The_ Daily Mail_ is England's source of fake news _par excellence_.


----------



## Eloy (Dec 20, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


If the American far-right goes even more to the right they will be indistinguishable from Da'esh.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 20, 2016)

Eloy said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...




Let's be clear: are you doubting that Obama agreed to the blurb his agent put on his book?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 20, 2016)

Eloy said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...




Let's take a giant leap of faith, and pretend that you are educable....

Take notes:

1.* There is no "Far Right" in this country.*
As is always important when dealing with Leftists, Liberals.....let's define terms.


*The terms far right and far left are relative to some understood center.*

To be "far," one's positions must be radical relative to that center.
American traditions, values, and history represent that center.
The premise here is that, if I can show that *the values called 'Far Right' are actually at the center of American traditions, values, and history represent that center, well then, they cannot be correctly awarded the modifier "Far."*



2. "Radical" is important to the discussion. It means "especially of change or action relating to or affecting the fundamental nature of something; far-reaching or thorough" (see Google.)





There are so very many ways to prove same.....


3. Let's take as an example, traditional marriage, that involves one man and one woman, and compare that with homosexual marriage..
....which is the radical position?
Hence, Far Left.

Need convincing? Well, a common social reference is 'the nuclear family.' It has always menant:
" a family group that consists only of father, mother, and children" Definition of NUCLEAR FAMILY


4. How about 'traditional family'?
"A traditional family is a family structure that consists of a man, woman and one or more of their biological or adopted children. In most traditional families, the man and woman are husband and wife." Traditional Family: Definition & Concept | Study.com




So....as far as the concept of marriage and family, where do we find the radical position? 
The Left.
*Hence, 'Far Left.'*
So far, far from the center, that they cannot point to a single philosopher, sage, or religious leader throughout history who has endorsed homosexual marriage.




5. If you have used the fallacy "Far Right," or never considered its usage,* see if you can come up with any radical positions by conservatives, the right wing.*


Never refer to any such 'far right' in America.
Get it, dunce?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 20, 2016)

Eloy said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...




How's this, you dope?

"CLAIM: A 1991 literary client list promotional booklet identified Barack Obama as having been born in Kenya.

 TRUE"
Obama's Literary Agent Said He Was Born in Kenya?


----------



## Eloy (Dec 20, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Forgive me but I do not have dialog with anyone who calls me names.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 20, 2016)

Eloy said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone mentioned this blurb on his book?
> ...


Aren't you the idiot denying what is common knowledge? Even Barack Obama himself acknowledged this booklet from his literary agency.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 20, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Forgive me but I do not have dialog with anyone who calls me names.


That's ok - we don't have "dialogue" (nice spelling you typical progressive nitwit) with people who deny _reality_. Attacking Breitbart because there is no denying that bio from a literary agency is idiotic and immature.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 20, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > I did quote her. Word-for-word. If he was born in Hawaii, why did Michelle refer to Kenya as (and I quote yet again) "his home country"?
> ...


I seriously cannot stop laughing at this. I've shared it with everyone I know and they are _dying_. You have to wonder what is wrong with someone to say "Michelle Obama *didn't* refer to Kenya as Barack's home country, she said Barack's home country while referring to Kenya".


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 20, 2016)

Eloy said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



We weren't having a dialog...I was educating you.

But, please...leave...I can't stand ignorance.....you dunce.


----------



## Faun (Dec 20, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Has anyone mentioned this blurb on his book?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, no one's ever posted that before. You're the first. Goes to show how sharp you are, PoliticalHack.


----------



## Faun (Dec 20, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Your proof he agreed to it is....?


----------



## Faun (Dec 20, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


What about that? It is true his literary agent said he was born in kenya. So what? Please tell me you're not asserting that means he was born in Kenya?? Or that he wasn't born in Kenya but lied for the sake of that pamphlet??


----------



## Faun (Dec 20, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Forgive me but I do not have dialog with anyone who calls me names.
> ...


Poor, retarded, Buttplug, Eloy didn't attack Breitbart because there's no denying that bio. Once again, you're defeated by your own illiteracy.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 20, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



The point is that you have regularly lied in this thread about what Michelle Obama said- and I have pointed out your lies and you now want to try to skate away from them like the good little Birther you are

 note here where you change 'home country in Kenya' to "home country of Kenya'- because of course- you lie


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 20, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Has anyone mentioned this blurb on his book?rt



Over and over. Clearly your reading comprehension is not particularly good. That was a blurb in an obscure promotional brochure- which was a mistake

Quote:
_Miriam Goderich edited the text of the bio; she is now a partner at the Dystel & Goderich agency, which lists Obama as one of its current clients.


"You're undoubtedly aware of the brouhaha stirred up by Breitbart about the erroneous statement in a client list Acton & Dystel published in 1991 (for circulation within the publishing industry only) that Barack Obama was born in Kenya. This was nothing more than a fact checking error by me — an agency assistant at the time," Goderich wrote. "There was never any information given to us by Obama in any of his correspondence or other communications suggesting in any way that he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii. I hope you can communicate to your readers that this was a simple mistake and nothing more." _

Ms. Goderich explicitly states that Obama did not tell them he was born in Kenya.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 20, 2016)

Eloy said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone mentioned this blurb on his book?
> ...



The fun part is that Breitbart specifically states that they don't believe President Obama was born outside the United States.

Birthers then quote Breitbart- and ignore Breitbart.

LOL


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 20, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> [QU
> 
> I'd be happy to prove that.



Oh please- I always enjoy these moments when you are off your meds again.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 20, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Let's be clear- this blurb was never on a book. You are just an ignorant idiot.

And let's also be clear there is no evidence that Barack Obama ever saw this blurb. 

And let's also be clear that the only person who has commented who has actual knowledge states
a) That it was a mistake and
b) That Barack Obama did not tell anyone he was born in Kenya.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 20, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



I get it- you are another far right nut job who is trying to censor other people.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 20, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


The point is that I haven't lied once. You have. Not only have I told the truth, I've provided the bio _and_ the video to back it up! Game over junior. You tried to deny reality. You lied. You got buried by facts. Now you are once again trying to turn the topic to something else to save face. Just grow up, be mature, and admit you were wrong. Good grief.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Dec 20, 2016)

*Breaking News:*

_*Sources have confirmed that President Obama is indeed an illegal Alien from Pluto that illegally came here through the OP'er Uranus!*_

_*More information will be released on the second Tuesday of the Sixth Week in the Thirteenth Month, so stay tune!*_

_*



*_

_*



*_


----------



## P@triot (Dec 20, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> And let's also be clear that the only person who has commented who has actual knowledge states
> a) That it was a mistake and
> b) That Barack Obama did not tell anyone he was born in Kenya.


If Barack never told anyone that, why did they print that on his own Bio and why did his *wife* say that in front of an audience and a video camera?!?


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 20, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Oh please provide the quote where "Barack Obama himself acknowledged this booklet"

Or you can just admit you are lying again.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 20, 2016)

P@triot said:


> [ Attacking Breitbart because there is no denying that bio from a literary agency is idiotic and immature.



There are so many better reasons to attack Breitbart. 

But in this case, not only did Breitbart provide real facts- as Breitbart noted- they think that Barack Obama was born in the United States.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 20, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> *Breaking News:*
> 
> _*Sources have confirmed that President Obama is indeed an illegal Alien from Pluto that illegally came here through the OP'er Uranus!*_
> 
> ...



Actually Barack Obama did admit he was not born in the United States.....


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 20, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > And let's also be clear that the only person who has commented who has actual knowledge states
> ...



Feel free to provide a quote from either Barack Obama or Michelle Obama saying that he was born in Kenya.

Because so far you have yet to do more than provide your own speculation, innuendo and flat out lies.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 20, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> And just to point out Patty's lies throughout this thread- here is another one- where he went balls out- only to be busted for the lying Birther he
> 
> View attachment 102861
> 
> ...


And just to point out Patty's lies throughout this thread- here is another one- where he went balls out- only to be busted for the lying Birther he 











'100% legitimate document from the Harvard Law Review' was of course- not from the Harvard Law Review at all- despite Patty telling everyone that this was an indisputable fact, and 100% legitimate.

Patty is a Birther- and Birthers do nothing but lie.


----------



## Faun (Dec 20, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


The hell you didn't lie. You said you're not a birther.


----------



## Faun (Dec 20, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > And let's also be clear that the only person who has commented who has actual knowledge states
> ...


Asked and answered. 

Next stupid question?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 20, 2016)

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...




Licking his boots......that explains why your tongue is black.

If it were a glaring error.....would he have complained and straightened out the error?

Would you?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 20, 2016)

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...




I've never stated where he was born.

I simply proved that he allowed his literary agent....his employee...to state that he was born in Kenya.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 20, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



"...this blurb was never on a book."

Yet I provided a picture of exactly that.

There is something wrong with you.

Bet you've gotten tired of everyone telling you that.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 20, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...




He did.
Several times.

There's something wr......never mind.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 20, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



So you were lying again. 

Since the literary agent was not his employee- nor is there any evidence that Barack Obama ever knew what the blurb said.

But pointing out you lying again is kind of redundant since that is all we expect of you.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 20, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



No you didn't- because you are an idiot Birther- who just believes a headline and never bothers to read anything.

Breitbart News has obtained a promotional booklet produced in 1991 by Barack Obama's then-literary agency, Acton & Dystel, which touts Obama as "born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii."

In May 2012 the web site Breitbart published a copy of a promotional booklet produced in 1991 by the literary agency Acton & Dystel showcasing their roster of writers, among whom was a young man named Barack Obama. This booklet was of particular interest because it included a brief biographical sketch which described the future President as having been born in Kenya:

_Barack Obama, the first African-American president of the Harvard Law Review, was born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii. The son of an American anthropologist and a Kenyan finance minister, he attended Columbia University and worked as a financial journalist and editor for Business International Corporation. He served as project coordinator in Harlem for the 

New York Public Interest Research Group, and was Executive Director of the Developing Communities Project in Chicago's South Side. His commitment to social and racial issues will be evident in his first book, Journeys in Black and White.

_
Blurb never on a book- it was buried in a promotional booklet with 80 other brief bios.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 20, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



Feel free to prove me wrong with quotes from Barack and Michelle saying that he was born in Kenya.

Oh wait- you can't because you are a Birther- and Birthers rely upon lies, speculation and innuendo.


----------



## Faun (Dec 20, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


LOLOL

You haven't proven he saw it before Breitbart found it.

I asked you for proof he agreed to it and you presented nothing, just as you always do.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 20, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





Let's put another nail in your coffin:
You contend at the author neither looked at nor had any control over a significant 'error' in/on his creation?

C'mon....say it.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 20, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



No- I contend that I deal with facts- and you deal with lies, speculation and innuendo.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 20, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



"Feel free to prove me wrong with quotes from Barack and Michelle saying that he was born in Kenya."

OK.

Michelle Obama Admits Barack Hussein Obama's Home Country is Kenya


*Home Country*
Noun. (plural home countries)* the country in which a person was born *and usually raised, regardless of the present country of residence and citizenship.
Home-country dictionary definition | home-country defined
www.yourdictionary.com/home-country


Happy?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 20, 2016)

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




You contend at the author neither looked at nor had any control over a significant 'error' in/on his creation?

C'mon....say it.


----------



## Faun (Dec 20, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Do you believe Michelle knows Obama was born in Kenya and slipped up there or that she was speaking in terms of his ancestral home since his father was from Kenya?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 20, 2016)

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...




C'mon....give the woman with the 105 IQ a break!!!

She has limited facility with the English language.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 20, 2016)

washamericom said:


> should be interesting.
> 
> 
> View attachment 102106
> ...



Final findings?


----------



## Faun (Dec 20, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


You're lying again, do you ever stop? When did I ever say he didn't have control over its contents. Of course, had he seen it, he could have had it corrected at the time.

You fail for 2 reasons... 1) you're a failure; and 2) you failed to prove he ever saw it before breitbart found it.


----------



## Faun (Dec 20, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Did I stumble upon another question you refuse to answer?

Do you believe Michelle knows Obama was born in Kenya and slipped up there or that she was speaking in terms of his ancestral home since his father was from Kenya?


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 20, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Again- where is the quote where Michelle says that Barack Obama was born in Kenya?

That video just proves she didn't say that.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 20, 2016)

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



It is PC- of course she lies.


----------



## Faun (Dec 20, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Hell, she won't even say why she thinks Michelle said that. She doesn't even possess the minimal conviction needed to stand behind her own posts, that's how weak her positions are.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 20, 2016)

Faun said:


> Hell, she won't even say why she thinks Michelle said that. She doesn't even possess the minimal conviction needed to stand behind her own posts, that's how weak her positions are.


Bwahahahahahaha! Why else would she say that? 

If you need that explained to you....holy geezus are you dumber than I thought (and I thought you were pretty damn dumb)


----------



## Faun (Dec 20, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Hell, she won't even say why she thinks Michelle said that. She doesn't even possess the minimal conviction needed to stand behind her own posts, that's how weak her positions are.
> ...


It's one or the other... which one do you believe? Why won't you say?

Either Michelle knows Obama was born in Kenya and she slipped up ... or ... she was speaking in terms of Obama's ancestral home country.

Which is it?


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 20, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Hell, she won't even say why she thinks Michelle said that. She doesn't even possess the minimal conviction needed to stand behind her own posts, that's how weak her positions are.
> ...



Why would anyone expect a liar like yourself to explain anything truthfully.

Once again- a sampling of Patty's lies- just in this thread- just a sampling

Here Patty changes Michelle's quote- and then claims that is what she said




Here once again- Patty quotes Michelle Obama- but changes what she said- in other words - he lied and changed her words- and said he was quoting her:



Once again- here he is lying that Michelle Obama was 'stating he was born in Kenya"




Here Patty- this is one of my favorites- claims something is a "100% legitimate document from the Harvard Law Review"

But of course it isn't from the Harvard Law Review at all- Patty just was lying again.




And here he lies that Barack Obama are on record saying that Barack was born in Kenya- but of course he is lying- there is no such statement on record- Patty just lies- like the good little Birther he is


----------



## washamericom (Dec 20, 2016)

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


when did they scurry to change it is more revealing. they have been so many records scrubbed deleted violated breached sealed invented... you get the idea.


----------



## washamericom (Dec 20, 2016)

Faun said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


in your case it's the forest thru the trees.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 20, 2016)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



LOL.....yeah we get the idea.......poor deluded Birther.


----------



## Faun (Dec 20, 2016)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


I'm not aware it was ever changed. Why would it have been, Obama was no longer a client.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 21, 2016)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I don't get it with Birthers. 

They lie about Barack Obama stating he was born in Kenya- but ignore his own exact quote- where he admits he was not born in the United States


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


You don't get it with birthers because you're lucid and rational.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 22, 2016)

Like clockwork,as easy as pie to predict,a recent birther thread created by none other than washamerica. the ONE american left  obsessed over this.

He has the same obsession over this i had over the Rams coming back to LA the last two years where i looked at nothing but links of information on the Rams return.He has that exact same obsession.

I found something new to talk about once the Rams came back to LA. Washameria though will probably go and commit suicide though once Obama is no longer in office anymore and wont have this obsession to talk about anymore.Him and  Syriusly BOTH


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 22, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



I take it back.make that TWO americans who are STILL obsessed over the Birther issue who will probably go and commit suicide when Obama is out of office since the issue will be irrevent at that time and these two wont be able to go back and forth at it with each other on this obsession they both have on this once Trump is in office


----------

